# المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .



## ارووجة (7 أكتوبر 2006)

سلام ونعمة​ 

حبيت اعملكن مساابقة حلووووة​ 


انا بسأل كل مرة سؤااال​ 
واللي بجاوب صح بياخد نقطة​ 
اللي بجمع اكتر عدد من النقاط هو الرابح​ 



*نبدا بالسؤاال الاول:*​ 
*مـن هـو مخـترع آلـة صنـاعة الـورق؟*​


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (7 أكتوبر 2006)

طيب واللى ميعرفش يجاوب يا ارووجة يعمل اية


----------



## ارووجة (7 أكتوبر 2006)

انا رح ئلك شو تعمل ياكيرو

الجواب








هو
ه














هو














هو



















































هو








تعمل ملوخية هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ارووجة (13 أكتوبر 2006)

تييييييييب واااااااااااع  ماحدى  عارف الاجاااااااابة


تب  لو سألتكن  سؤال  واعطيتكن  اختيارات 

هتشتركوووووووا والا  لا؟


----------



## bent_yaso3 (16 أكتوبر 2006)

انا هشترك يا ارووووووجه بس سهلى الاسئله شويه


----------



## ارووجة (16 أكتوبر 2006)

تيب هسهل الاسئلة






شو عاصمة تونس؟


----------



## Coptic Man (17 أكتوبر 2006)

*الدار البيضاء ههههههه*

*خلي في اختيارات احسن يا ارووجة*


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (17 أكتوبر 2006)

*طيب يا ارووجة لو سمحتى حطى اختيارات احسن من الاسئلة اللى عايمة دى 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## oesi no (17 أكتوبر 2006)

مخترع الورق هم الصينييين
عاصمة تونس تونس


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (19 أكتوبر 2006)

*الدار البيضاء متهيلى مش متاكد*


----------



## oesi no (20 أكتوبر 2006)

تونس عاصمتها تونس 
الدار البيضاء فى المغرب


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (23 أكتوبر 2006)

*طيب معلش يا جرورج
طيب عاصمة المكسيك*


----------



## oesi no (23 أكتوبر 2006)

عاصمة المكسيك 
مكسيكو سيتى


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (23 أكتوبر 2006)

*اية الحلاوة دى 
طيب عاصمة القرنة قبلى *


----------



## oesi no (24 أكتوبر 2006)

ابو المطامير 
هههههههههههه


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (25 أكتوبر 2006)

*ههههههههه
انت اكيد بتتريق 
صح المماطير 
طيب من هوة مؤسس ابن خلدون للهارد وير*


----------



## oesi no (27 أكتوبر 2006)

خلدون سوفت وير
ابنه


----------



## ارووجة (27 أكتوبر 2006)

وحشتووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووني اوي 

شتئتلكم

شو اخبااركم  
ان شاءالله تكونو بخيرررر وبالف تمام







برافوووو  oesi_no   

ليك 3 نقاط


والبائي  صفررر


----------



## ارووجة (27 أكتوبر 2006)

*سؤال التالي:*


من مخـترع آلـة قـياس الزوايـا؟

1-  هـنري فرانس

2- بيـدرو بوليه

3-  جاك بابـينه 

4-وللـيس كـاريه ​


----------



## oesi no (31 أكتوبر 2006)

3
بصراحة مش عارف بس هى ضربة حظ


----------



## ارووجة (3 نوفمبر 2006)

ال ضربة حظ هههههههههه


اي برافووووووووووووووووووووو


ومبروووووووك النئطة الرابعة


----------



## ارووجة (3 نوفمبر 2006)

مااكبر محيط في العالم:

1-  المحيط الهندي


2-  المحيط الهادي

3-  المحيط الأطلسي


----------



## oesi no (4 نوفمبر 2006)

المحيط الهادى


----------



## ارووجة (6 نوفمبر 2006)

اي شطور  مبروووك النئطة الخامسة 

البائي  فينهم؟؟؟

بدي شوف منافسة


----------



## oesi no (7 نوفمبر 2006)

مفيش مستوى انا الوحيد المثقف هنا


----------



## ارووجة (7 نوفمبر 2006)

تب حد يسال  غيري عشان انافس جورج هههه


----------



## قلم حر (7 نوفمبر 2006)

ارووجة;118527 قال:
			
		

> تب حد يسال غيري عشان انافس جورج هههه


طلبك مجاب .....ألسمردلي وصل !
أعلى شلالات في ألعالم هي ( ارتفاع ألشلال عن سطح ألأرض و ليس عن سطح ألبحر ) 
1) شلالات آنجل .
2) شلالات نياغارا .
3) شلالات ( توب أوف أيرث ) .
و هذا مجرد فحص بسيط للمستوى ....أتوقع ألأجابه عليه خلال دقائق !​


----------



## ارووجة (8 نوفمبر 2006)

مرسي كتير على السؤال  ^_^

انا محتارة  بين نياغارا وانجل

بس  هختار   انجل


----------



## قلم حر (8 نوفمبر 2006)

ارووجة قال:


> مرسي كتير على السؤال ^_^
> 
> انا محتارة بين نياغارا وانجل
> 
> بس هختار انجل


صح ....................................توقعت يكون سؤال سهل لتشجيعكم .
و كمان سؤال ...أسهل .
ما هو أكبر مجمع مياه مغلق ( بحر أو بحيره لا يتصل بأي مسطح مائي آخر .....يعني ممكن بأنهار فقط )!
1) بحر قزوين .
2) ألبحيرات ألخمس ألعظمى .
3) بحيرة فكتوريا .
ملاحظه : ألبحر ................هو ألمالح ختى لو كان مسطح مغلق .


----------



## ارووجة (8 نوفمبر 2006)

هييييييه اول نئطة ليا



 بحر قزوين


----------



## قلم حر (8 نوفمبر 2006)

ارووجة قال:


> هييييييه اول نئطة ليا
> 
> 
> 
> بحر قزوين


بنت و مثقفه ..............غريبه ( ههههههههههههههههههههه ).
سؤال:
ألأكثر كثافه سكانيه ...
1) كلكتا .....في ألهند .
2) مكسيكو سيتي ..........ألمكسيك .
3) غزه ..........فلسطين .


----------



## ارووجة (8 نوفمبر 2006)

^_* هيييييي  مش غريبة اصلي  كنت اشترك في مسابقات قبل ماادخل المنتدى
انا اصلا  بحب  اطالع واحصل  على معلومات عامة




يمكن كلكتا؟


----------



## قلم حر (8 نوفمبر 2006)

ارووجة;119052 قال:
			
		

> ^_* هيييييي مش غريبة اصلي كنت اشترك في مسابقات قبل ماادخل المنتدى
> انا اصلا بحب اطالع واحصل على معلومات عامة
> 
> يمكن كلكتا؟


غريبه بنت .............................................و ذكيه ! ( ههههههههههههههههههه ) .
صح 100 %
أكبر ألكائنات ألحيه ( وزنا ) على مر التاريخ( ألمثبت علميا ....أو ألمعروف حتى ألآن ) :
1) ألماموث .......يشبه الفيل ....لكنه أضخم و له ( فرو ) .....منقرض .
2) ترينويسوراس .....من فصيلة الديناصورات
3) ألحوت ألأزرق .


----------



## ارووجة (8 نوفمبر 2006)

اي مش غريبةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة
في  كتير بنااااات اذكياء 


انا  بعرف انه الحوت الازرق   هو اكبر  كائن حي  بايامنا  هاي يعني اكبر  كائن غير منقرض 
بس مابعرف ازا هو اكبر كائن حي على مر التاريخ خخخخخخ


بس رح ئول  الحوت الازرق


يمكن غلط


----------



## قلم حر (8 نوفمبر 2006)

ارووجة قال:


> اي مش غريبةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة
> في كتير بنااااات اذكياء
> 
> 
> ...


جواب ممـــــــــــــــــــتـــــــــــــــــــــــاز و صحيح .:yahoo: 
ألأكيد ان جورج هيطلق قبل ما يتجوز !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smil13: 
-----------------------------------------------
أكثر قارات ألعالم من حيث ( عدد ) ألدول هي :
آسيا .
أفريقيا .
أمريكا ألجنوبيه .
بعد هذا ألسؤال ......سنرفع مستوى ألأسئله .....شويه بس .


----------



## ارووجة (8 نوفمبر 2006)

ههههههههههههههههههه


يمكن اسيا؟


----------



## قلم حر (8 نوفمبر 2006)

ارووجة قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> يمكن اسيا؟


لأ.......................أفريقيا !
===================
اٍرنيست همنغواي .....ألمؤلف ألعالمي ألشهير هو :
أمريكي .
بريطاني.
أسترالي .


----------



## ارووجة (8 نوفمبر 2006)

طبعا امريكي


----------



## قلم حر (8 نوفمبر 2006)

ارووجة قال:


> طبعا امريكي


دوريلك على عريس تاني ....( ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ).
أكبر دوله أوروبيه ( بعد روسيا ) هي :
1) فرنسا.
2) اسبانيا.
3) السويد .


----------



## ارووجة (8 نوفمبر 2006)

ههههههههه


فرنسا


----------



## قلم حر (8 نوفمبر 2006)

ارووجة قال:


> ههههههههه
> 
> 
> فرنسا


وحدووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه .......ايه دا ؟؟؟؟ رووووووووعه ................................فينك يا جورج ؟
أكبر دوله أفريقيه :
1) زائير ( أو ألكونغوحاليا  ) .
2) ألسودان .
3) جنوب أفريقيا .


----------



## ارووجة (8 نوفمبر 2006)

ههههه


محتارة بين السودان وجنوب افريقيا 

بس  هختار السودان


----------



## قلم حر (8 نوفمبر 2006)

ارووجة قال:


> ههههه
> 
> 
> محتارة بين السودان وجنوب افريقيا
> ...


بالنيابه عن جورج : انتي طالق طالق طالق !
للمرح فوتي شوفي ألحوار بين ألأعضاء :
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=119100#post119100

و نبدأ ألأسئله ألدقيقه !
طعام ألفلاسفه هو :
1) ألخبز أليابس .
2) ألموز .
3)ألحكم ( جمع حكمه ) .


----------



## ارووجة (8 نوفمبر 2006)

هفووووت


المووووز


----------



## قلم حر (8 نوفمبر 2006)

ارووجة قال:


> هفووووت
> 
> 
> المووووز


طالق بالسبعه !
( شكلك قريتي ألموضوع ........و ما قريتي ألتعليق من ألأعضاء مزبوط ...وهو ألأهم ).
أقدم مدينه مأهوله ( بدون اٍنقطاع فعلي ) على مر ألتاريخ هي :
دمشق .
أريحا .
مؤاب ( أو ألكرك في ألأردن ) .


----------



## ارووجة (8 نوفمبر 2006)

رجعتتت

اوكي رح ارجع افوت عالموضوع وشوف الردود



عالسؤال  انا بعرف  انو دمشق  اقدم عاصمة واريحا  اقدم  مدينة


هختار  اريحا


----------



## oesi no (9 نوفمبر 2006)

طعام الفلاسفة الخبز اليابس 
واريحا هى اقدم مدينه 
عدناااااااااااااا


----------



## قلم حر (9 نوفمبر 2006)

oesi_no قال:


> طعام الفلاسفة الخبز اليابس
> واريحا هى اقدم مدينه
> عدناااااااااااااا


طعام ألفلاسفه : ألموز .......تمت ألاٍجابه عليه سابقا .
أقدم مدينه مأهوله : أريحا ..........كلام سليم !
أرروجه 676866866:جورج 7
_______________________________________________
أكبر كواكب ألمجموعه ألشمسيه :
1 ) ألمريخ .
2 ) زحل .
3)ألمشتري .


----------



## ارووجة (9 نوفمبر 2006)

طبعا المشتري


----------



## قلم حر (9 نوفمبر 2006)

ارووجة قال:


> طبعا المشتري


نبدأ بالصعب ..............درجه الصعوبه : 2 من 7 .
أرتاميس ......( أو أرطاميس ) :
1) آلهه مصريه قديمه .
2) ألفنان ألفرعوني ألذي نحت مسلة حتشبسوت ,
3) مدينه فرعونيه قديمه .


----------



## oesi no (10 نوفمبر 2006)

الهه مصريه قديمه


----------



## قلم حر (10 نوفمبر 2006)

oesi_no قال:


> الهه مصريه قديمه


مع ان ألسؤال لم يكن دقيقا ( عذرا ) ......لكن الجواب صحيح .
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عيد ميلاد مين أليوم ؟
من أعضاء ألمنتدى ألمعروفين جدا جدا :
ماي روك 
ديانا
ميرنا .
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ارووجة (10 نوفمبر 2006)

بجد عيد ميلاد مين؟


----------



## oesi no (11 نوفمبر 2006)

ديانا ارتاميس 
هههههههههه
كل سنه وهى طيبه


----------



## قلم حر (11 نوفمبر 2006)

oesi_no قال:


> ديانا ارتاميس
> هههههههههه
> كل سنه وهى طيبه


ممتاززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز
ديانا : ملكة ألشفافيه و ألمرح .
لو علي أديلك عشر علامات !
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
أعمق بحيره في ألعالم هي :
1) بحر قزوين .
2)بحيرة فكتوريا .
3) بحيرة بايكاك .


----------



## ارووجة (11 نوفمبر 2006)

كل سنة وهي طيبةةةةةةة  ^_^


بايكاااال


----------



## قلم حر (11 نوفمبر 2006)

ارووجة قال:


> كل سنة وهي طيبةةةةةةة ^_^
> 
> 
> بايكاااال


مزبوط ......................آسف على ألخطأ ألطباعي ,,,,,, ألآن لاحظتو !
جبتيها منين دي ؟
أرووجه ........اذا يوم أتطلقتني .....اتصلي بالتلفون معي مباشرة :smil12: .
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
أكبر حقل نفط في ألعالم ( انتاجا طبعا ) موجود في :
1) ألسعوديه .
2) ألاسكا .
3)روسيا .


----------



## ارووجة (11 نوفمبر 2006)

> مزبوط ......................آسف على ألخطأ ألطباعي ,,,,,, ألآن لاحظتو !
> جبتيها منين دي ؟
> أرووجه ........اذا يوم أتطلقتني .....اتصلي بالتلفون معي مباشرة  .



ههههههه


يمكن السعودية لانها  مشهورة بالنفط كتير


----------



## قلم حر (11 نوفمبر 2006)

ارووجة قال:


> ههههههه
> 
> 
> يمكن السعودية لانها مشهورة بالنفط كتير


هم كلهم مشهورين بالنفط كتير .....لكن جوابك صحيح ....وهو حقل ( الغوار ) ألسعودي .
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
في ألنظريه النسبيه لآينشتاين ......أقصر طريق بين ألمجرات يكون على شكل :
طريق لولبي ( أو دودي ) .
طريق متقطع .
ألخط ألمستقيم .
___________________________________________________________________
بعدها ننتقل للمستوى ألثالث .......حيث ألمعلومات غريبه أكثر منها صعبه !


----------



## ارووجة (11 نوفمبر 2006)

متخصصة فيزيا ومعئول مااعرف  هي مرئت  هيك معلومة بالحصة


على شكل لولبي

ازا  غلط يمكن كنت مو مركزة بالدرس منيح هههههههه


----------



## قلم حر (11 نوفمبر 2006)

ارووجة قال:


> متخصصة فيزيا ومعئول مااعرف هي مرئت هيك معلومة بالحصة
> 
> 
> على شكل لولبي
> ...


طالق طالق طالق !
مين عيد ميلاده ( من ألأعضاء ) يوم 14 /11
ماي روك
آنسر مي مسلمز
طارق 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## oesi no (14 نوفمبر 2006)

*ههههههههههه*

ولا واحد 
كلهم مشرفين 
ههههههههههه​


----------



## قلم حر (15 نوفمبر 2006)

oesi_no قال:


> ولا واحد
> 
> كلهم مشرفين
> ههههههههههه​


كل مشرف هو عضو ....وليس كل عضو مشرف !
المهم :
كان عيد ميلاد ( آنسر مي مسلمز ) و يبدو انه ( للأسف ) لم يضع تاريخ ميلاده ضمن المعلومات داخل المنتدى ( ممكن تتأكدو برساله خاصه له ...و تعايدو عليه بالمره ).
------------------------------------------------------
أكثر الكائنات الحيه التاليه ( مقاومة ) للأشعه النوويه هو :
1) العقرب الصحراوي .
2) قنديل البحر .
3) الصرصور المنزلي .


----------



## oesi no (15 نوفمبر 2006)

اعتقد انه الصرصور المنزلى


----------



## ارووجة (15 نوفمبر 2006)

الجواب الصرصور   100%


بف بااااااف
او بالشبشب

بلاش تهور   بالنووي هههههه


----------



## قلم حر (16 نوفمبر 2006)

خطأ !!!.
أنه العقرب الصحراوي خصوصا ذو أللون الأشقر .
---------------------------------------------
أضخم اهرامات العالم موجوده في :
ألبيرو 
ألمكسيك
مصر


----------



## ارووجة (16 نوفمبر 2006)

المكسيك اكيد


----------



## قلم حر (17 نوفمبر 2006)

ارووجة;124101 قال:
			
		

> المكسيك اكيد


صح !
آخر أهرامات العالم المكتشفه موجوده في :
البوسنه .
البيرو .
نيبال.
ملاحظه : و لم تزل تحت ألتنقيب ألشامل .


----------



## ارووجة (17 نوفمبر 2006)

البيرو


----------



## قلم حر (18 نوفمبر 2006)

ارووجة قال:


> البيرو


لأ ...............البوسنه ! تخيلي !
------------------------------------------------
هيرودوتس ( أبو التاريخ ) كان من عيوبه الجسديه أنه :
1) أعمى 
2)مشلول الساقين
3) أصم


----------



## ارووجة (18 نوفمبر 2006)

اها  اوكي


مشلول الساقين


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2006)

مشلول الساقين 
ممكن تكون صح


----------



## قلم حر (19 نوفمبر 2006)

خطأ 
معكم فرصه جديده لكل واحد.....مش لأني ( حنون ) بس لأني مش مركز في أي سؤال جديد !


----------



## ارووجة (21 نوفمبر 2006)

ههههه اها اوكي


اصم


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (21 نوفمبر 2006)

اسئلتك صعبه سهليها شوي


----------



## قلم حر (23 نوفمبر 2006)

مسيحيه و افتخر قال:


> اسئلتك صعبه سهليها شوي


أهلا و سهلا بأختنا العزيزه ............منوره .
المشكله ان ( ارووجه ) بتجاوب كل الأسئله .....و بسرعه ......عشان هيك ما بيكون في وقت لغيرها للتفكير !!
وبيقولو ( المساواه بالظلم أحد أنواع العدل ) ...( ههههههههههههههههههههههههه ) !
المهم : 
حصل خطأ بالسؤال :t32: !...............للمره الثانيه:new2:  ...........يبدو تركيزي منخفض بعد الاٍشراف:smil13:  .........( مشرف منخفض التركيز .......... عجبي:t33:  ) .
نعدل السؤال من ( هيرودوتس ) الى ( هوميروس ) بنفس الاٍحتمالات .
و سامحونا !


----------



## ارووجة (23 نوفمبر 2006)

هههههههههههه

الف مبرووووووووووك لك تتهنى يارب  ^_^


كان اعمى


----------



## oesi no (24 نوفمبر 2006)

سهل الاسئله شويه واطرد ارووجه لو جاوبت شغل مشرفين بقى


----------



## قلم حر (24 نوفمبر 2006)

بعد التباحث مع المسئولين تم التوافق على ما يلي :
1) اٍلغاء السؤال الأخير ....فقبل تعديل السؤال تم استنفاذ الأجوبه الخاطئه !
2) طرد ( أرووجه ) لسرعة ردودها ( الخاطئه ) دائما !!....ومن أراد أن يتأكد فليراجع الموضوع !.
3) ممكن تسهيل الأسئله ............لكن بدون خيارات ....أرووجه ممنوعه من التصويت !!( ديمقراطيه اٍنتقائيه ) !.
4) تعليق عضوية المشرف على المسابقه .....واٍجباره على عملية صيانه واٍعادة تأهيل .
منتظرين التصويت على النقطه ( 3 ) .


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (24 نوفمبر 2006)

اكيد انا بصوت


----------



## قلم حر (24 نوفمبر 2006)

مسيحيه و افتخر قال:


> اكيد انا بصوت


بعد حذف الأصوات الغير قانونيه جائت النتائج كما يلي :
الموافقه بنسبه ( 99.99) فقط ( اٍنتخابات عربيه :t33: ) !
من له اٍعتراض فليلجأ للقضاء.....و الحكم معروف سلفا !
السؤال الأول :
ما هي أقل القارات سكانا ؟
في حال تكررت الاٍجابه الصحيحه يكون أول من أجاب هو الفائز .


----------



## hany emad (24 نوفمبر 2006)

انا ممكن اشارك عاصمه تونس هى تونس
ومش متاكد من حكايه الورق بس اظن انه جوتن بيرج


----------



## قلم حر (24 نوفمبر 2006)

هاني :
أهلا بيك .....بس يا ريت تقرأ السؤال الأخير ......الأسئله القديمه ( خلصت صلاحيتها ) .
أهلا بيك حبيبي .


----------



## hany emad (24 نوفمبر 2006)

اسف انا شوف اول صفحه بس 
انا هجاوب على الاخير شكرا ليك


----------



## mrmr120 (24 نوفمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> بعد حذف الأصوات الغير قانونيه جائت النتائج كما يلي :
> الموافقه بنسبه ( 99.99) فقط ( اٍنتخابات عربيه :t33: ) !
> من له اٍعتراض فليلجأ للقضاء.....و الحكم معروف سلفا !
> السؤال الأول :
> ...


 
*قارة اسيا هى اقل القارات سكانا*
*السوال:*
*ماهى اهمية السد العالى ؟*​


----------



## hany emad (24 نوفمبر 2006)

استراليا


----------



## hany emad (24 نوفمبر 2006)

اهميه السد العالى توليد الكهرباء


----------



## قلم حر (24 نوفمبر 2006)

مرمر :
هنا بس ( السمردلي ) هو اللي يسأل !!!!
و جوابك غلط !!
هاني : اليوم بالليل سيتم اعلان النتائج ....من أجل اتاحة الفرصه لباقي المشاركي للاٍجابه .
عاوزينك تفضل معانا ....او كى ؟


----------



## hany emad (24 نوفمبر 2006)

موافق واتمنى تكون الاجابه صح 
انا معاك


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (24 نوفمبر 2006)

استراليا


----------



## قلم حر (25 نوفمبر 2006)

جواب خاطىء ( للأسف ) !
لأنكم نسيتم ( القاره المتجمده الجنوبيه ) !
أنا ( مخادع ) !!!!ههههههههههههههههههه !!!!


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (25 نوفمبر 2006)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
طيب ماشي السؤال الي بعده


----------



## قلم حر (25 نوفمبر 2006)

ما هي أصغر دوله عربيه ( بالمساحه ) ؟


----------



## ارووجة (25 نوفمبر 2006)

قطررررررررر


----------



## قلم حر (25 نوفمبر 2006)

ارووجة قال:


> قطررررررررر


ممنوع تعديل الجواب !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
أنا شــــــــــــمــــــــــــــــتــــــــــــــــــــــان
أرووجه !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ارووجة (25 نوفمبر 2006)

ههههههههه شو في


----------



## قلم حر (25 نوفمبر 2006)

ارووجة قال:


> ههههههههه شو في


تم كشف نقطة ضعفك و هي : الأسئله السهله !
نينينينيهاهاهاهاهاخخخخخخخ!


----------



## ارووجة (25 نوفمبر 2006)

لا

قطر هي اصغر دولة عربية


----------



## ارووجة (25 نوفمبر 2006)

او ممكن البحرين


----------



## oesi no (25 نوفمبر 2006)

البحرين اصغر دوله عربيه


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (25 نوفمبر 2006)

البحرين


----------



## قلم حر (26 نوفمبر 2006)

أول جواب صحيح ( قانوني ) ......كان لجورج .
وترحيب رائع ب( مسيحيه و افتخر ) بنت البلد................نورتينا .....جوابك صح بس متأخر .
-----------------------------------------------
ما هي أصغر دوله عربيه في قاره أفريقيه ؟
طبعا :
ممنوع ادراج أكثر من جواب ............و أول جواب صحيح هو ( المعتمد ) للفوز .
تفرز الاٍجابات كل يوم ( ليلا ) باٍذن المسيح .


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (26 نوفمبر 2006)

جيبوتي


----------



## قلم حر (26 نوفمبر 2006)

مسيحيه و افتخر قال:


> جيبوتي


هاي هي الثقافه !..............صح .
--------------------------------------
أعطوني اسم دوله ليس لها حدود الا مع دوله واحده فقط ( برا طبعا ) .


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (26 نوفمبر 2006)

شايف ما اشطرني


----------



## قلم حر (26 نوفمبر 2006)

شاطره ...........يلا شدي الهمه عشان تغلبيهم !
لأنو :
أرووجه : 200
جورج 199 
انتي :1
مرمر : صفر


----------



## ارووجة (26 نوفمبر 2006)

كندااااا

بتحدها  بس   الولايات المتحدة   وولاية الاسكا  تابعة  للولايات المتحدة


يعني دولة واحدة


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (26 نوفمبر 2006)

بس شو قصدك ببرا؟ يعني من الوطن العربي؟
بعدين ليش كل اسئلتك جغرافيا شكلك استاذ جغرافيا


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (26 نوفمبر 2006)

ارووجه غششيني عشان اوصل لعندكم    :34ef:


----------



## bent_yaso3 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

اعتقد انها اريتريا يا سمردلى


----------



## oesi no (27 نوفمبر 2006)

المكسيك


----------



## قلم حر (27 نوفمبر 2006)

> كندااااا


صح يا أرووجه .....................بس يا ريت تغيري اللون خصوصا في المواضيع الطويله .


> بس شو قصدك ببرا؟ يعني من الوطن العربي؟
> بعدين ليش كل اسئلتك جغرافيا شكلك استاذ جغرافيا


الأخت ( مسيحيه و افتخر) :
برا : لتحديد أن الحدود المطلوبه بريه فقط ....ولا تدخل الحدود المائيه في السؤال .
أما عن الجغرافيه : أنا لست مدرس جغرافيا .....لكن الأسئله الجغرافيه واضحه ...ورايحين نشكل في الأسئله ( طبعا لم تكن جميع الأسئله جغرافيه ......بس معك حق نسبتها كبيره ).


> مسيحيه و افتخرارووجه غششيني عشان اوصل لعندكم


راسليني على الخاص ..............أنا بغششك ......بدك أرووجه تغشش ؟
( أحد الأجوبه : الفاتيكان .....كيف نسيتوها ؟ )


> bent_yaso3اعتقد انها اريتريا يا سمردلى


أهلا و سهلا ................نورتي المسابقه .
للأسف الجواب غير صحيح .....................أريتيريا لها حدود مع السودان و أثيوبيا كمان( ومع مين كمان ؟ ).


> oesi_noالمكسيك


يحد المكسيك ( الولايات المتحده من الشمال ) .....لكن من يحدها من الجنوب )؟
--------------------------------------------------
للأسف فقط جواب أرووجه صح !
سيبقى سؤالا موجها للجميع : أذكر ثلاثة دول .....لا يحد أي منها سوى دوله واحده فقط ؟
( لمده ثلاثه أيام ..................خمس علامات كامله للجواب ........طبعا غير الأجوبه السابقه )
___________________________________________________________________
ما هو آخر دواوين الشاعر الرائع ( نزار قباني ) ؟


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (27 نوفمبر 2006)

ابجدية الياسمين


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (27 نوفمبر 2006)

راح اصير اشتري كتب ثقافه من ورا اسئلتك    :696ks:


----------



## قلم حر (27 نوفمبر 2006)

كويس.............................بس الجواب غلط للأسف !
ممكن تحطي جواب ثاني ..................عندك فرصه اضافيه واحده فقط .
لا تستعجلي بالجواب .


----------



## bent_yaso3 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

يلام المسيح معاك سمردلى
اخر دواوين الشاعر نزار قبانى
قصائد حب عربيه 1993


----------



## oesi no (27 نوفمبر 2006)

مليش فى الشعر غير السؤال 
واجابتى صحيحه 
المكسيك ليست لها دود الا بامريكا فقط لا غير


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (27 نوفمبر 2006)

:kap:


----------



## قلم حر (28 نوفمبر 2006)

> bent_yaso3يلام المسيح معاك سمردلى
> اخر دواوين الشاعر نزار قبانى
> قصائد حب عربيه 1993


أول مره أسمع باٍسم هذا الديوان !!


> oesi_noمليش فى الشعر غير السؤال
> واجابتى صحيحه
> المكسيك ليست لها دود الا بامريكا فقط لا غير


يحد المكسيك من الجنوب ( غواتيمالا ) .....ممكن تتأكد من الأطلس .....غير هيك ممكن أبعتلك رابط لتتأكد .........................و ليه ما لكش في الشعر ؟


> مسيحيه و افتخر:kap:


مش قولتلك ..أي سؤال راسليني على الخاص ؟
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
الجواب هو :
تنويعات نزاريه على مقام العشق ( 1994 .....على ما أظن ) .
--------------------------------------------------------------------
في أي ديوان لنزار قباني نقرأ : ( قارئة الفنجان ) ..................سؤال سهل جدا !
بحث سريع على النت !


----------



## ارووجة (28 نوفمبر 2006)

ديوان  قصائد متووووحشة


وتخك ان غشيت حد


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (28 نوفمبر 2006)

و انا عرفتها كمان بس ارووجه سبقتني


----------



## قلم حر (29 نوفمبر 2006)

> ارووجةديوان قصائد متووووحشة
> 
> 
> وتخك ان غشيت حد


100 %...............أما عن الغش : أرجو الذهاب الى ( لو عندك مسدس تقتل مين ) ستريني مقتولا أغلب الوقت ( ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه )


> مسيحيه و افتخرو انا عرفتها كمان بس ارووجه سبقتني


كمان تأكيد لجواب صحيح !
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
تضاف نقطه لأرووجه و نقطه ل ( مسيحيه و افتخر ) .
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
فقط اجابتين ؟..............وين بنت يسوع ؟....وين جورج ؟.....( وين = فين ) !
----------------------------------------------------------------------
قصيدة ( أيظن ) لنزار ( غنتها نجاة الصغيره من تلحين محمد عبد الوهاب ) ...في أي ديوان موجوده ؟


----------



## ارووجة (29 نوفمبر 2006)

ديوان  حبيبتي



   وباي  عليي دراسة واااااااععععع  جيت كرمال اجاوب  على السؤال


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (29 نوفمبر 2006)

و انا كمان بحكي ديوان حبيبتي

 بس ما بلحق اسبقها


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (30 نوفمبر 2006)

وين السؤال يا السمردلي انا سهرانه لهلا عشان اجاوب عالسؤال اول واحده 
يعني خلص راحت علي


----------



## قلم حر (30 نوفمبر 2006)

جوابين صح ....................بس البنات بيحبوا الشعر ؟ .....غريب !
أرووجه : موفقه في امتحاناتك .
مسيحيه و أفتخر : آسف للتأخير ....أنا كل أعمال و أشغالي بعد الظهر و بألليل ....لما أخلص بكير ......بنام بكير و بفيق بكير ................و باجي بكير !
-----------------------------------------------------------
أكبر دوله عربيه ( بالمساحه ).................ما هي ؟


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*السودان 
طيب هل اجابتى صح ولا غلط *


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (30 نوفمبر 2006)

بس انا ما بقدر اجي بكير عالمنتدى  لانه انا ساكنه بكندا و التوقيت بختلف


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (30 نوفمبر 2006)

و الجواب و انا كمان اتوقع السودان


----------



## ارووجة (30 نوفمبر 2006)

اكيد السودان


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (1 ديسمبر 2006)

وين السؤال يلا قبل ما اروح انام


----------



## قلم حر (1 ديسمبر 2006)

كلكو صح ......مبروك :
سؤال جديد :
مما تتكون ( بلاد الشام ) : أي أسماء الدول التي تكون ما كان يعرف سابقا ( بلاد الشام )................................ملاحظه  أي دوله ناقصه تلغي علامة السؤال ) ؟


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (1 ديسمبر 2006)

الاردن و فلسطين و سوريا و لبنان


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (1 ديسمبر 2006)

و نسيت السعوديه


----------



## قلم حر (1 ديسمبر 2006)

لن يحسب غير أول جواب فقط ( صحيحا كان أم خاطئا ) !
( حسب قانون المسابقه ) .
موفقون .


----------



## قلم حر (2 ديسمبر 2006)

جواب وحيد و صحيح !
هل هو سؤال صعب ؟
ممتاز ( مسيحيه و أفتخر ) :


> الاردن و فلسطين و سوريا و لبنان


----------------------------------------
ما هي الدول التي يمر بها نهر النيل ؟


----------



## ارووجة (2 ديسمبر 2006)

مصر    اثيوبيا  اريتريا  اوغندا السودان الكونغو  بوروندي كينيا  تنزانيا رواندا 


بيمر  ب 10  دول


----------



## قلم حر (3 ديسمبر 2006)

قائمة دول حوض النيل مرتبة ترتيبا أبجديا عربيا:

أوغندا
إثيوبيا
إريتريا
السودان
الكونغو الديمقراطية
بوروندي
تنزانيا
رواندا
كينيا
مصر
------------------------------------
جواب صحيح لأروجه ..................فقط لأنه الجواب الوحيد !!!
فهناك فرق بين أن يمر نهر بدوله و أن يكون للدوله ساحل على بحيره ( فكتوريا ) تعتبر منبعا للنهر .................من أجل أي توضيح اٍضافي ( رساله خاصه ) !
----------------------------------------------
ما اسم أكبر سد في العالم ...............و طبعا في أي دوله ؟


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (3 ديسمبر 2006)

سد ديكس في سويسرا


----------



## قلم حر (4 ديسمبر 2006)

جواب صحيح ...ووحيد أيضا !
-------------------------------------
ما اسم أكبر نهر أوروبي ؟


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (5 ديسمبر 2006)

نهر الفولغا


----------



## قلم حر (6 ديسمبر 2006)

جواب صحيح .
-----------------------------
أكبر نهر في القاره الأمريكيه الشماليه ؟


----------



## ارووجة (6 ديسمبر 2006)

هايوو رجعت معلش مشغولة بالدراسة




نهر المسيسبي


----------



## قلم حر (7 ديسمبر 2006)

و عادت أرووجه ...................و جوابها صحيح كالعاده .
-----------------------------------------------------------
من هو مكتشف الدوره الدمويه الصغرى ؟


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (8 ديسمبر 2006)

ابن النفيس


----------



## قلم حر (8 ديسمبر 2006)

يقال أن ابن النفيس هو مكتشف الدوره الدمويه ( الكبرى ) ......لكن سأقبل الاٍجابه لأنها وحيده و قريبه من الاٍجابه الصحيحه .
-----------------------------------------------
نهر العواصم ( في أوروبا ) ما اسمه ؟

طبعا ( نهر العواصم ) هو لقب أطلق عليه لأنه يمر في العديد من العواصم الأوروبيه .
------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (8 ديسمبر 2006)

بس انا سويت بحث في الانترنت و هيك لقيت الاجابه
 و كان في جواب تاني هو ابن سينا فما عرفت اي الصح فيهم


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (8 ديسمبر 2006)

الجواب نهر الدانوب


----------



## قلم حر (8 ديسمبر 2006)

مسيحيه و افتخر قال:


> بس انا سويت بحث في الانترنت و هيك لقيت الاجابه
> و كان في جواب تاني هو ابن سينا فما عرفت اي الصح فيهم


بالعكس : انتي الصح و أنا اللي غلطان !
أنا أدخلت معلومتين ببعض ....فأخطأت ( عدم تركيز ) !
انتي الصح .


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (8 ديسمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> بالعكس : انتي الصح و أنا اللي غلطان !
> أنا أدخلت معلومتين ببعض ....فأخطأت ( عدم تركيز ) !
> انتي الصح .





:34ef:


----------



## قلم حر (9 ديسمبر 2006)

مسيحيه و افتخر قال:


> الجواب نهر الدانوب


كمان جواب صحيح .
شكل المنافسه رايحه تقوى !
----------------------------------------------------------------
أشهر كتاب طبي في التاريخ ( عربي اللغه ) كان : القانون في الطب .
من هو مؤلف هذا الكتاب ؟


----------



## ارووجة (9 ديسمبر 2006)

ابن سيناااا


----------



## ارووجة (9 ديسمبر 2006)

ابن سيناااا


----------



## ارووجة (9 ديسمبر 2006)

ليش جوابي مو طاااالع


ابن سينااااا


----------



## قلم حر (10 ديسمبر 2006)

جواب صحيح .................مع أني كنت أتوقع مشاركه أكبر !
------------------------------------------------------------
أنا عندي اٍقتراح :
كل من يجيب على سؤال يقترح موضوع السؤال القادم ( فلك , سياسه , أدب , جغرافيه , طب , علم الحيوان ,..... ) 
و كل جواب صحيح يحسب .................أما نوع السؤال التالي فيحدده صاحب أول جواب صحيح .
أطلب رأيكم مع ردودكم القادمه !
-------------------------------------------
سؤال مكرر ( تقريبا ) :
أعطوني اسم دوله عربيه ليس لها حدود بريه اٍلا مع دوله واحده فقط .
( للمساعده للجميع : دوله خليجيه ) !


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (10 ديسمبر 2006)

انا موافقه


----------



## ارووجة (10 ديسمبر 2006)

وانا موافقة  فكرررررة جميلة


قطرر



والموضوع  طب  ازا كان جوابي صح


----------



## قلم حر (10 ديسمبر 2006)

ارووجة قال:


> وانا موافقة فكرررررة جميلة
> 
> 
> قطرر
> ...


كالعاده جواب صحيح من أرووجه .
------------------------------------------
سؤال في الطب !!!
( المره الجايه تحددي : طب نفسي , بشري , بيطري ) أو تتركيه معمم و أنا أختار .
طيب :
ولنبدأ بالأساسيات 
ما هي أكبر غده في جسم الاٍنسان ؟


----------



## ارووجة (11 ديسمبر 2006)

الكبد
 يسسسس


^_^

الطب


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (12 ديسمبر 2006)

الكبد


----------



## قلم حر (12 ديسمبر 2006)

أجوبه صحيحه .
-------------------------
ما اٍسم الهرمون المضاد ( من ناحية الوظيفه ) لهرمون الأنسولين ؟


----------



## oesi no (12 ديسمبر 2006)

البنسلين


----------



## قلم حر (13 ديسمبر 2006)

جواب غلط !
معك فرصه لاٍجابه أخرى .
أهلا بعودتك .


----------



## ارووجة (13 ديسمبر 2006)

الجلوكاجون




ادب


----------



## قلم حر (14 ديسمبر 2006)

أرووجه ............و كالعاده ...................جواب صحيح !
------------------------------------
أدب ( على عيني و راسي ) ....للتذكير فقط : ( المره القادمه حددي النوع اذا أردتي ) :
--------------------------------------------------
من الأدب الروسي ( روايات ) .
من هو صاحب الروايه الشهيره جدا : ( الجريمه و العقاب ) ؟
اذا تم ذكر ثلاثة مؤلفات أخرى له .......يكون هناك علامه اٍضافيه .


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (14 ديسمبر 2006)

ثيودور ديستويفسكي


----------



## قلم حر (14 ديسمبر 2006)

لا تنسو تحديد موضوع السؤال القادم !


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (15 ديسمبر 2006)

ازا كان جوابي صح 
الموضوع عن الحيوانات  :big68:


----------



## قلم حر (15 ديسمبر 2006)

جواب صحيح .
بس ياريت ضفتي ثلاث مؤلفات أخرى له !
----------------------------------------------
من عالم الحيوان :
عدد فقرات العمود الفقري للاٍنسان هو ( 24 ) فقره .
فكم عدد فقرات العمود الفقري للزرافه ؟


----------



## قلم حر (16 ديسمبر 2006)

طبعا ( 24 ) ما عدا الفقرات الملتحمه ( العصعصيه و العجزيه ) !
( مجموع الكل ) : ( 33 ) .


----------



## قلم حر (16 ديسمبر 2006)

و لأني أرى السؤال غير واضح ....و غير دقيق !
فعذرا منكم .
-----------------------------------------------
جواب السؤال السابق هو : نفس عدد فقرات الاٍنسان !
---------------------------------------------------------------
سأغير السؤال :
ما هو الحيوان الوحيد ( من الثدييات ) الذي لا يستطيع القفز ؟


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (16 ديسمبر 2006)

الفيل

ازا كان جوابي صح بترك الموضوع الك بس لا تصعبه


----------



## قلم حر (16 ديسمبر 2006)

جواب صحيح .
----------------------
ما هي الدوله التي نالت ( كأس العالم لكرة القدم ) سنة 1990 ؟


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (17 ديسمبر 2006)

المانيا


----------



## قلم حر (17 ديسمبر 2006)

جواب صحيح !
---------------------------
من هي أول اٍمرأه نالت جائزة نوبل ؟


----------



## mrmr120 (17 ديسمبر 2006)

*اية ياسمردلى اية الاسئلة دى*​


----------



## قلم حر (17 ديسمبر 2006)

مرمر :
الأسئله ممكن تفكريها صعبه ........بس بحث سريع على النت يديكي الجواب و بسرعه !
جربي و شوفي .
المهم :
لما بندور على النت علشان نلاقي معلومه و نجيبها ......أكيد مش هننساها .
يعني المسابقه لزيادة المعلومات .....مش للربح أو الخساره .
جربي معانا :smil12: .


----------



## mrmr120 (17 ديسمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> مرمر :
> الأسئله ممكن تفكريها صعبه ........بس بحث سريع على النت يديكي الجواب و بسرعه !
> جربي و شوفي .
> المهم :
> ...


 

*انا فعلا بحثت وملقتش حاجة*​


----------



## قلم حر (17 ديسمبر 2006)

جربي عنوان تاني للبحث .
على فكره : هي عالمه مشهوره و نالت مع زوجها جائزه نوبل ......أظن كده قربتي كتير للحل .
بالتوفبق .


----------



## mrmr120 (17 ديسمبر 2006)

*أيرين كوري*
*هى ولا لاء*​


----------



## قلم حر (17 ديسمبر 2006)

لا أستطيع أن أجيب قبل أن يأخذ البقيه فرصتهم ( بعضهم قد يدخل ليلا ) !
المهم :
جوابك حلو !
أكثر من هذا التعليق لا أستطيع .


----------



## mrmr120 (17 ديسمبر 2006)

*ماشى ياسمردلى *
*ومرسى اوى اوى *
*على مسعدتك ليا*​


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (18 ديسمبر 2006)

السؤال صعب و ما لقيته عالانترنت


----------



## قلم حر (18 ديسمبر 2006)

mrmr120 قال:


> *أيرين كوري*​
> 
> 
> *هى ولا لاء*​


هي : ( ماري ) كوري !
و لها اٍبنه اٍسمها ( آيرين ) !
المهم : هي مشهوره باٍسم ( مدام كوري ) !
---------------------------------------------------
جواب صحيح بشكل عام .
ممتاز يا مرمر .
---------------------------------------------
مسيحيه و أفتخر :عند اٍستخدام محرك بحث ( بدون نتيجه فعليه ) جربي البحث عن عنوان مشابه ( مختلف حرفيا ....مشابه كمعنى ) !
--------------------------------------------------------
بسبب عدم تعيين نوع السؤال من قبل الفائزه ( مرمر ) سأضع سؤال من عندي :
ما هو الطائر الذي ليس له ريش ؟​


----------



## حسام سوما (18 ديسمبر 2006)

هو فين السوال


----------



## قلم حر (18 ديسمبر 2006)

ما هو الطائر الذي ليس له ريش ؟


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (18 ديسمبر 2006)

الخفاش


----------



## mrmr120 (18 ديسمبر 2006)

الخفاش ​


----------



## قلم حر (18 ديسمبر 2006)

جواب ممتاز !
و هناك ( البطريق ) كمان .....فهو يعتبر من الطيور .
----------------------------------------------------------
في كم اٍتجاه يستطيع العنكبوت أن يرى ؟


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (19 ديسمبر 2006)

انا بعرف انه لها 8 عيون و اعتقد انها ترى في جميع الاتجاهات


----------



## حسام سوما (19 ديسمبر 2006)

نعم يرى العنكبوت جميع الاتجاهات


----------



## قلم حر (19 ديسمبر 2006)

أجوبه صحيحه .
-------------------------------
ألى أي مدى يستطيع العقرب أن يرى ؟


----------



## REDEMPTION (19 ديسمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> أجوبه صحيحه .
> -------------------------------
> ألى أي مدى يستطيع العقرب أن يرى ؟


 


*+*


العقارب لا ترى، رؤيتها ضعيفة جداً، ولا تسمع ولا تشم، بل تعتمد على الذبذبات الصوتية والاهتزازات لمعرفة اتجاه فريستها، حيث أن أرجلها الثمانية تحيطها من جميع الجهات بشكل دائري ويوجد عليها أشواك شعرية حسية تستقبل اهتزازات الهواء لتحديد اتجاه فريستها


*معلومة جانبيه* 

أعلن باحثون أمريكيون أن السم الذي يستخدمه العقرب في شل ضحاياه يقضي على أورام المخ القاتلة التي تصيب الإنسان. 
وقال الدكتور (هيرالد سونتيامر) بجامعة الأباما أنه نجح في استخلاص عنصر من سم العقرب يمكنه أن يقضي على خلايا المخ السرطانية، وأضاف سونتيامر أنه إذا ما طبقت النتائج التي توصلوا إليها على الإنسان فإن سم العقرب سوف يصبح أول علاج حقيقي لسرطان المخ القاتل المعروف باسم (الجاليوما).
وهذا النوع من السرطان يتسبب في وفاة 18 ألف أمريكي سنوياً، وكان العلماء قد اكتشفوا في الأعوام الأخيرة بعض العناصر والمكونات في السموم التي تفرزها الحيوانات، التي يمكنها علاج أمراض الإنسان.. من ذلك على سبيل المثال تلك المادة التي تفرز على جلود الضفادع السامة التي تعيش حول نهر الأمازون، تفيد في تسكين الآلام لو أعطيت بجرعات صغيرة. 
وكذلك المادة الزلالية الموجودة في سم الأفاعي، والتي تسبب نزيفاً للضحايا يؤدي إلى الموت، تمنع تجلط الدم لو أعطيت بجرعات محدودة وبذلك تفيد في علاج الأمراض القلبية، وتمنع السكتة القلبية والمخية


----------



## ارووجة (19 ديسمبر 2006)

معلومة جميلة جدا اخي طارق
ربنا معاك


----------



## قلم حر (20 ديسمبر 2006)

الأستاذ طارق هنا !
يا مرحبا يا مرحبا .
شكرا ليك على المشاركه  على المعلومات الاٍضافيه .....و أعطتني فكره لنضيف للمسابقه شيء للأفضل !
أيه رأيكو.....نستخدم أسلوب الأخ طارق في الاٍجابات القادمه ؟
يعني بعد ما نفرز الأجوبه الصحيحه ......نضع ( ولو ) قليلا من المعلومات الاٍضافيه المتعلقه بالموضوع !...في الأجوبه أو في تعليقي الأخير ....أو كلاهما .
أيه رأيكو ؟
-----------------------------------------------
سؤال :
في حال فقد الاٍنسان أحد عينيه .....كم نسبة اٍنخفاض مجال الرؤيه عنده ؟
أو :
كم نسبه المساحه التي يستطيع أن يراها بعين واحده ....الى ما يستطيع أن يراه بعينيه الاٍثنتين ؟​


----------



## بنت الفادى (20 ديسمبر 2006)

سؤال :
في حال فقد الاٍنسان أحد عينيه .....كم نسبة اٍنخفاض مجال الرؤيه عنده ؟
أو :
كم نسبه المساحه التي يستطيع أن يراها بعين واحده ....الى ما يستطيع أن يراه بعينيه الاٍثنتين ؟[/CENTER][/QUOTE]


هاااااااااااااااا بتقول ايه يا سمردلى
يابنى عالى صوتكشويه مش سامعه
بتقول ايه​


----------



## قلم حر (20 ديسمبر 2006)

بنت الفادى قال:


> سؤال :
> في حال فقد الاٍنسان أحد عينيه .....كم نسبة اٍنخفاض مجال الرؤيه عنده ؟
> أو :
> كم نسبه المساحه التي يستطيع أن يراها بعين واحده ....الى ما يستطيع أن يراه بعينيه الاٍثنتين ؟[/center]


 

هاااااااااااااااا بتقول ايه يا سمردلى
يابنى عالى صوتكشويه مش سامعه

بتقول ايه​
[/quote]
يعني ....بمثال :
لو كان الاٍنسان يستطيع أن يرى ما مساحته مترا واحدا بكلتا عينيه .....و أغمض أحداهما ...كم تفرق نسبة المساحه التي يستطيع أن يراها عنده ؟
واضح أم لا ؟
أم أغير السؤال لسؤال آخر أوضح ؟​


----------



## قلم حر (20 ديسمبر 2006)

اٍعلان عن مسابقه متميزه .....و جوائز كمان :
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10169&page=6
يلا ورونا شطارتكم في المواضيع الدينيه كمان !


----------



## قلم حر (20 ديسمبر 2006)

يبدو أن السؤال ..................سيبقى بدون جواب ........سأكتبي غيره و أنتظر الرد على السؤالين .
-----------------------------------
أعطوني اٍسم دوله تمتد في قارتين .
يعني : أراضي تلك الدوله .....جزء في قاره و الجزء الثاني في قاره أخرى .


----------



## بنت الفادى (20 ديسمبر 2006)

امريكا الشماليه وامريكا الجنوبيه​


----------



## قلم حر (20 ديسمبر 2006)

بنت الفادى قال:


> امريكا الشماليه وامريكا الجنوبيه​


بنت الفادي :
أنا عاوز ( دوله ) لها أراضي في قارتين !

مثلا : دوله جزءمنها  في آسيا  والجزء التاني في أوروربا !


----------



## بنت الفادى (20 ديسمبر 2006)

بتقولها فى وشى يا سمردلى كدا على طول
طب براحه علياااااا
منتا عارف انى سمعة تقبل ياعم
هى مرمر اللى هتخدلى حقى​


----------



## قلم حر (20 ديسمبر 2006)

بنت الفادى قال:


> بتقولها فى وشى يا سمردلى كدا على طول​
> طب براحه علياااااا
> منتا عارف انى سمعة تقبل ياعم
> 
> هى مرمر اللى هتخدلى حقى​


أنا بوضح السؤال بس:new2:  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
أي سؤال صعب ....ابعتيلي رساله خاصه ......و هيكون الجواب الصحيح عندك :smil12: !
و سلميلي على مرمر :yahoo: ......


----------



## بنت الفادى (20 ديسمبر 2006)

يمتد الوطن العربى بين قرتين هما اسيا وافريقيا
عارف يا سمردلى لو طلع غلط دى كمان


olling: :t32: olling:​


----------



## قلم حر (21 ديسمبر 2006)

بنت الفادى قال:


> يمتد الوطن العربى بين قرتين هما اسيا وافريقيا
> 
> عارف يا سمردلى لو طلع غلط دى كمان​
> 
> ...


كلامك صحيح !
بس أنا عاوز ( دوله ) يعني ( بلد واحده ) بس !
ممكن تسأليني برساله خاصه( هههههههههههههههههههه ).​


----------



## بنت الفادى (21 ديسمبر 2006)

:ranting: :ranting: :ranting: 
مش لعبه معاكم هه بقا
:beee: :beee: :beee: ​


----------



## حسام سوما (21 ديسمبر 2006)

لا اوعى تزعلى بس اتى اللى خسران مش احنا لو ما لعبتيش


----------



## REDEMPTION (21 ديسمبر 2006)

*+*

تركيا .. إسطنبول تحديداً 

*معلومة جانبية* 


*إسطنبول* هي أكبر مدن الجمهورية التركية. كانت في السابق تعرف تحت اسم القسطنطينية عاصمة للإمبراطورية البيزنطية. غُيّر اسمها بعد الفتح الإسلامي لها لإسطنبول وجُعلت عاصمة للخلافة الإسلامية العثمانية. .تقع اسطنبول على مضيق البوسفور هي أحد المدن الضخمة القلائل في العالم التي تقع على قارتين أوربا و أسيا و حسب احصائية عام 2006 كان مجموع سكان المقيمين في اسطنبول 10,034,830 ومع الضواحي المتلاصقة بها تصبح أكثر من 12 ملايين نسمة وهذا ما يجعلها أضخم المدن الأوروبية. اليوم تشكل إسطنبول والمناطق المحيطة فيها عصب الحياة الإقتصادية التركية وبوابة أوروبا على الشرق


----------



## قلم حر (22 ديسمبر 2006)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> تركيا .. إسطنبول تحديداً
> 
> ...


جواب صحيح كالعاده من الأستاذ طارق .
شكرا لجوابه التفصيلي التثقيفي .....مع أنه اٍستبق سؤالي الذي كنت أنوي سؤاله ( عن اٍسطنبول :smil13: ) !
معلومات اٍضافيه حول الجواب :
هناك ثلاثة دول ممكن أن نعتبرها تحقق الجواب :
1) تركيا ( كما أجاب الأخ طارق ) .
2) روسيا .....فهي دوله ( تعتبر ) أوروبيه بالرغم أن أغلب مساحتها في آسيه و تصل حدودها للصين .
3)بنما : حيث ( ممكن ) أن نعتبر قناة بنما الحد الفاصل بين أمريكا الشماليه و الجنوبيه 
ملاحظه :
بعض الجيولوجيين يعتبر ( سيناء ) تابعه لقارة آسيا !!!!!....وبفرض أخذنا برأيهم ( وهم قله ) نستطيع أن نضيف مصر للأجوبه .
طبعا أول جوابين هما الأكثر دقه و ( مجمع ) عليهما من جميع المختصين .
---------------------------------------------------------------
س: اٍشتهر أكثر من عالم مختص ( من القدماء ) بألقاب ما تزال معروفه , لتميزهم في مجالالتهم بشكل مذهل .....فمن هوصاحب اللقب الشهير :
1) أبو الطب ؟
2) أبو التاريخ ؟
ملاحظه : ممكن الجواب على واحد فقط !
------------------------------
أعتذر للتأخير ......سأحاول أن لا أكرره ........موفقون .​


----------



## mrmr120 (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*ياجماعة *
*انتخنقوا براحة *
*اية ياعم سمردلى *
*خفف اسئلتك شوية *
*العيال هتعيط من كتر صعوبة الامتحان*​


----------



## قلم حر (23 ديسمبر 2006)

mrmr120 قال:


> *ياجماعة *
> 
> *انتخنقوا براحة *
> *اية ياعم سمردلى *
> ...


بعد اٍعتراض أكثر من عضو على مستوى الأسئله !
و دخول واسطه ( كبيره أوي      ) في الموضوع .
أقترح : أن أضع سؤالين في كل مره ....يختار العضو الاٍجابه على واحد فقط .
سؤال لذوي الثقافه العاليه .
و سؤال لذوي الثقافه المتوسطه .
الردود تحدد جدوى هذا القرار و اِستمراريته .
( و على الأغلب فرق السن يلعب الدور الأكبر في مستوى الثقافه ) .
أول سؤال لذوي الثقافه المتوسطه ( أو السن المتوسط )  :
مضيق جبل طارق هو صلة الوصل بين محيط و بحر .
ما هي أسماء المحيط و البحر اللذان يصل بينهما مضيق جبل طارق ؟
( بحث سريع على النت عن : جبل طارق ....أظنه يعطي الجواب الصحيح ) .
موفقون :smil12: .​


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (23 ديسمبر 2006)

المحيط الاطلسي و البحر الابيض


----------



## mrmr120 (23 ديسمبر 2006)

*حلوة الفكرة دى يا سمردلى *
*والاجابة *
*البحر الابيض المتوسط والمحيط الاطلنطى*​


----------



## قلم حر (24 ديسمبر 2006)

أجوبه صحيحه :


> مسيحيه و افتخرالمحيط الاطلسي و البحر الابيض





> mrmr120*حلوة الفكرة دى يا سمردلى *
> *والاجابة *
> *البحر الابيض المتوسط والمحيط الاطلنطى*​


جوابين صحيحين .
كويس اٍنكو تقبلتم الفكره و هي من ردودكم أصلا ....( و أنا أنتظر منكم أي أفكار جديده للتطوير ) .
س : كم تبلغ مساحة مصر ؟
و كمان : من كان المهندس الذي صمم قناة السويس و أشرف على حفرها ؟
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
نكرر السؤال السابق لبقيه المتسابقين ( فقط ليوم اٍضافي واحد ):
من هو ( أبو الطب ) ؟
من هو( أبو التاريخ ) ؟


----------



## mrmr120 (24 ديسمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> أجوبه صحيحه :
> س : كم تبلغ مساحة مصر ؟


 
تبلغ مساحة مصر حوالي مليون كيلو متر مربع ​ 
من كان المهندس الذي صمم قناة السويس و أشرف على حفرها ؟​ 
*ديليسبس *​ 
من هو ( أبو الطب ) ؟​ 
ابن سينا او الطبيب اليونانى أبقراط هو ( أبو الطب )​من هو( أبو التاريخ ) ؟​
* هيرودتس المؤرخ اليونانى *
​


----------



## rivo_vovo (24 ديسمبر 2006)

ابو الطب
ابن سينا
ابو التاريخ
ابن اسحاق
اى خدمه


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (24 ديسمبر 2006)

مساحة مصر مليون كيلو متر مربع

ابو الطب هو ابقراط

ابو التاريخ هيرودتس


----------



## قلم حر (25 ديسمبر 2006)

نشاط متميز .


> mrmr120إقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة *السمردلي*
> 
> 
> ...


أجوبه ممتازه ( و فعلا بعض العرب يطلقون على اٍبن سينا : أبو الطب ) و هو خطأ شهير .....لكن تم ذكر صاحب اللقب الأصلي : أبقراط .
أجوبه رائعه يا مرمر .


> eva_2006ابو الطب
> ابن سينا
> ابو التاريخ
> ابن اسحاق
> اى خدمه


للأسف هنا تم الأخذ ( بتحريف الحقائق ) الشهير عند بعض العرب .
سنعتبرها اٍجابه صحيحه ...لكن يجب التأكد من المصدر في المره القادمه .


> مسيحيه و افتخرمساحة مصر مليون كيلو متر مربع
> 
> ابو الطب هو ابقراط
> 
> ابو التاريخ هيرودتس


أجوبه كمان صحيحه ......فقط نقصها ( فرديناند ديليسبس ) مهندس قناة السويس .
---------------------------------------------------------------------
سؤالين : ( ممكن الاٍجابه على واحد فقط ) طبعا تختلف بينهما درجة الصعوبه :
1) ما هو عدد المحيطات على الكره الأرضيه و ما هو أكبرها ؟
2)ولاية ( ألاسكا ) الأمريكيه  تم شراؤها من أحد الدول ......من أي الدول اٍشترت الولايات المتحده هذه الولايه ؟.....الثمن المدفوع هو طلب اٍضافي ( غير اٍجباري ) .


----------



## mrmr120 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> نشاط متميز .
> 1) ما هو عدد المحيطات على الكره الأرضيه و ما هو أكبرها ؟



*مرسى ياسمردلى *


*5 محيطات*
*المحيط الهادى*
*المحيط الاطلسى *
*المحيط الهندى*
*المحيط المتجمد الشمالى *
*المحيط المتجمد الجنوبى *


*المحيط الهادى هو اكبر المحيطات*​


----------



## tina_tina (25 ديسمبر 2006)

كل مرة ادخل اللعبة واقول بقى هجاوب
بتفرج واطلع تانى
ههههههههههههههههه
مفيش اسئلة فى فن صناعة المطبخ
ههههههههههههههههه
بس بصراحة 
اسئلة ممتعة جدا
ربنا يباركمم


----------



## ارووجة (26 ديسمبر 2006)

:smil12:   رجعت بعد العيد...
ممممممم
بدي اقول العمر مادخلته  بكمية المعلومات اللي بيعرفها الانسان
كل انسان حسب  اديه بيطالع وبقرا معلومات وبيكتسب...
يعني انا لولا مابقرا كتب او لولا مادخلت على شات للمسابقات والمواقع مسابقات ماكنت بعرف ولا معلومة
يعني مو ازا بعرف معلومات بكون كبيرة ههههههه شو ختيارة
ممكن تلاقي  شخص بالمدرسة بيعرف معلومات اكتر من دكتور​


----------



## قلم حر (26 ديسمبر 2006)

mrmr120 قال:


> *مرسى ياسمردلى *​
> 
> *5 محيطات*
> *المحيط الهادى*
> ...


جواب ممتاز جدا ............. و وحيد أيضا .
شكل مرمر داخله بقوه على المنافسه !!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
فقط سأضيف معلومه : جزء من العلماء لتا يعترف ب( المحيط المتجمد الجنوبي ) و يعتبره الأجزاء الجنوبيه من ( الأطلسي و الهادي و الهندي ) .....لكن تلك الأجزاء ( متجمده )  , معتمدين بذلك على عدم وجود فواصل بريه ( معتبره ) بين المحيطات الثلاثه و المحيط المتجمدالجنوبي !
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1) نكرر السؤال السابق عن ( ألاسكا ) .
2) من هي الدوله العربيه الوحيده التي لها شواطىء على البحر المتوسط و المحيط الأطلسي في نفس الوقت ؟


----------



## قلم حر (26 ديسمبر 2006)

tina_tina قال:


> كل مرة ادخل اللعبة واقول بقى هجاوب
> بتفرج واطلع تانى
> ههههههههههههههههه
> مفيش اسئلة فى فن صناعة المطبخ
> ...


لو كان هناك أسئله في الطبخ ........هاتكوني أنتي ( الشيف ) مش أنا !!!!!!!!!!!!
ربنا يوفقك و يحفظك .



> ارووجة:smil12: رجعت بعد العيد...
> ممممممم
> بدي اقول العمر مادخلته بكمية المعلومات اللي بيعرفها الانسان
> كل انسان حسب اديه بيطالع وبقرا معلومات وبيكتسب...
> ...


1) كل عام و أنتي بألف خير ...........أنا مثلك ( على التقويم الغربي ) .
2) السن له دور هام جدا مع أني أعترف( أنه ليس كل شيء ) فمثلا :
 هل نتوقع أروجه بعد عشر سنوات ( بنفس ثقافتها الحاليه ) ؟
3) بوجود أبوين ( يعشقا القرأءه ) تزداد اٍحتمالات أن يكون الاٍبن مثقفا .
4) القدره الشرائيه للفرد تساعد كثيرا في دعم ثقافته !
5) الاٍلتزامات و المسئوليات .........ممكن كثيرا أن تحد من قدرة الفرد على زيادة ثقافته .
------------------------------------------------------------
المهم :
الموضوع متشعب جدا ......و لا يمكن أن نحكم على الاٍنسان من ظروفه .....مثلا : أخوين في نفس المنزل قد يختلفان في كل شيء .


----------



## ارووجة (26 ديسمبر 2006)

شو السؤال اللي عن الاسكا؟؟


2) المغرب


----------



## ارووجة (26 ديسمبر 2006)

> 1) كل عام و أنتي بألف خير ...........أنا مثلك ( على التقويم الغربي ) .
> 2) السن له دور هام جدا مع أني أعترف( أنه ليس كل شيء ) فمثلا :
> هل نتوقع أروجه بعد عشر سنوات ( بنفس ثقافتها الحاليه ) ؟
> 3) بوجود أبوين ( يعشقا القرأءه ) تزداد اٍحتمالات أن يكون الاٍبن مثقفا .
> ...



وانته واهلك والجميع بخيررررر

يس  صح كلامك


----------



## قلم حر (28 ديسمبر 2006)

جواب صحيح من أرووجه ( كالعاده ) ...
بالنسبه للسؤال عن ( آلاسكا ) فهو :.....و نكرره .


> 2)ولاية ( ألاسكا ) الأمريكيه تم شراؤها من أحد الدول ......من أي الدول اٍشترت الولايات المتحده هذه الولايه ؟.....الثمن المدفوع هو طلب اٍضافي ( غير اٍجباري ) .


-------------------------------------------------------
سؤال جديد :
ما هي ( الدول الاٍسكندنافيه ) ؟
طبعا المطلوب ذكر الدول .
( ملاحظه : تقع في شمال أوروبا و هي دول مشهوره و معروفه ) .
---------------------------------------------------------------
الى كل من يجيب : لا تنسى أن تطرح موضوع السؤال القادم ( شعر , قصه , فلك , طب , تاريخ , علم الحيوان , ألغاز , حضارات قديمه , جغرافيا , كيمياء ( بسيطه و عاليه ) , ....... ) .


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (3 يناير 2007)

سؤال صعب كتير يا سمردلي


----------



## oesi no (7 يناير 2007)

كندا والدنمارك والنرويج تقريباااااااا


----------



## القيصر (10 يناير 2007)

سؤالك سهل جدا  
الدول الاسكندنافيه هي : السويد والدنمارك والنرويج وفنلندا


----------



## قلم حر (12 يناير 2007)

مسيحيه و افتخر;164171 قال:
			
		

> سؤال صعب كتير يا سمردلي


جربي في أي محرك بحث كلمة : الدول الاٍسكندنافيه ........ممكن اٍضافة ( ويكيبيديا ) ليكون الموقع الناتج موثوق أكثر من أي مندى عادي .



oesi_no قال:


> كندا والدنمارك والنرويج تقريباااااااا


لو حذفت كندا ( لأنها في أمريكا الشماليه ) لكانت البقيه من الدول الاٍسكندنافيه ) .
نقول نص اٍجابه صحيحه .


			
				القيصر;169614 قال:
			
		

> سؤالك سهل جدا
> الدول الاسكندنافيه هي : السويد والدنمارك والنرويج وفنلندا


أنت جيت ؟؟؟؟؟
و سؤال سهل !!!!
طيب خلي جوابك كامل بالأول !!!! ( هههههههههه ) .
------------------------------------------------------------------
الجواب الكامل :
فنلندا السويد النرويج الدانمارك ...................و آيسلندا !!
و تبقى اٍجابة ( القيصر ) هي الأقرب للصواب .
و ترحيب كبير بعودة الأخ جورج ( كيف كانت اٍمتحاناتك ؟ ) 
---------------------------------------------------------------------
سؤال جديد :
في أي دوله تعمد السيد المسيح ؟


----------



## mrmr120 (12 يناير 2007)

بص السيد المسيح اتعمد فى نهر الاردن 
والنهر دة بيفصل بين دولة فلسطين ودولة الاردن 
مش عارفة بقى انهى دولة​


----------



## القيصر (12 يناير 2007)

اكييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد *الاردن*


----------



## قلم حر (15 يناير 2007)

mrmr120 قال:


> بص السيد المسيح اتعمد فى نهر الاردن
> 
> والنهر دة بيفصل بين دولة فلسطين ودولة الاردن
> 
> مش عارفة بقى انهى دولة​


جواب شبه كامل .....لكنه صحيح .




القيصر قال:


> اكييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد *الاردن*


لو أنت ما جاوبت صح مين هايجاوب ؟
طبعا جواب صحيح .
--------------------------------------------------------------------
رتب الأهرامات المصرية الثلاثه ( الأشهر ) بحسب الأقدم منها اٍلى الأحدث .
يعني ذكر الأسماء مع ترتيبها الصحيح  ( بحسب الأقدم ) .


----------



## K A T Y (16 يناير 2007)

منكاورع - خفرع - خوفو


اكيد اجابتي صح

وحتي لو غلط قولوا صح


----------



## قلم حر (16 يناير 2007)

K A T Y قال:


> منكاورع - خفرع - خوفو
> 
> 
> اكيد اجابتي صح
> ...


جوابك صح ......بس الترتيب معكوس ......و سنقبل الجواب :
الترتيب الصحيح هو :
خوفو ( و هو الأقدم ) ثم خفرع ثم منقرع .





( صورة أهرامات الجيزه وهي الأشهر ( خصوصا خوفو ) لكنها ليست الأقدم )!
سميت الأهرامات نسبة للفرعون الذي أمر ببنائها و لنتذكر :
خوفو هو أبو خفرع .
و خفرع هو أبو منقرع .
-----------------------------------------
ملاحظه :
تم بناء أهرامات في حضارات عديده غير الفرعونيه مثل ( المايا و الأزتك و الاٍنكا....و هي  في أمريكا الوسطى و الجنوبيه ) .
لكن أهرامات الفراعنه تبقى الأقدم و الأهم و الأشهر !
------------------------------------------------------------------
سؤال جديد :
أشهر مدينه محفوره في الصخر .....ما اٍسمها و في أي دوله ( عربيه ) تقع ؟
ملاحظه : طبعا مدينه أثريه مشهوره جدا .​


----------



## قلم حر (18 يناير 2007)

هل هو سؤال صعب ؟
سأضع الصوره : وهي لواجهة تلك المدينه الشهيره الأثريه .......وأنتظر أجوبتكم .


----------



## mrmr120 (19 يناير 2007)

على ما اعتقد اورشليم 
بس متهيق لى انة صعب شوية​


----------



## قلم حر (25 يناير 2007)

عذرا منكم لغيابي الطويل عن المنتدى .
المدينه هي : البتراء ......و تقع في المنطقه الجنوبيه من الأردن !
معلومات عن البتراء :
البتراء
*إن المدينة المحفورة في الصخر والمختبئة خلف حاجز منيع من الجبال المتراصة التي بالكاد يسهل اختراقها تحظى بسحر غامض. إن المرور بالسيق، وهو ممر طريق ضيق ذو جوانب شاهقة العلو التي بالكاد تسمح بمرور أشعة الشمس مما يضفي تباين دراماتيكي مع السحر لقادم. وفجأة يفتح الشق على ميدان طبيعي يضم الخزنة الشهيرة للبتراء المنحوتة في الصخر والتي تتوهج تحت أشعة الشمس الذهبية . ( الصوره في مداخلتي السابقه هي للخزنه ) !*
*وهنالك العديد من الواجهات التي تغري الزائر طيلة مسيره في المدينة الأثرية، وكل معلم من المعالم يقود إلى معلم آخر بانطواء المسافات. إن الحجم الكلي للمدينة علاوة على تساوي الواجهات الجميلة المنحوتة يجعل الزائر مذهولا ويعطيه فكرة عن مستوى الإبداع والصناعة عند الأنباط الذين جعلوا من البتراء عاصمة لهم منذ أكثر من 2000 عام خلت. ومن عاصمتهم تلك استطاع الأنباط تأسيس شبكة محكمة من طرق القوافل التي كانت تحضر إليهم التوابل والبخور والتمر والذهب والفضة والأحجار الثمينة من الهند والجزيرة العربية للإتجار بها غربا* 
*ونتيجة للثروة التي حصلوا عليها، قاموا بتزيين مدينتهم بالقصور والمعابد والأقواس. والعديد منها التي تم بناؤها قد اختفت إلا أن العديد أيضا تم نحته في الصخر كالخزنة والأضرحة والمذبح العالي ولا يزال قائما حتى هذا اليوم في حالة ممتازة وكاملة لدرجة تشعرك بأنك قد دخلت في آلة زمنية أعادتك إلى الوراء. إن البتراء مكان ساحر يأسرك ويثير حواسك. كما وأن حجمها الساحق وبنيتها الغنية وبيئتها المذهلة تخلق جميعها مشهدا يبدو من المستحيل وصفه*
*وحالما تنطلق من بوابة مدخل المدينة يبدو الوادي رحبا ومفتوحا. إن هذا القسم هو مدخل ضيق يعرف بباب السيق. وأول ما تمر به هو مجموعة الجن، وهي عبارة عن مجموعة من ثلاثة مكعبات صخرية تقف إلى اليمين من الممر 

ولدى عبور المزيد خلال الشق يرى الزائر ضريح أوبيليسك المنحوت في المنحدر الصخرى. وفي لحظة يتحول الممر من عريض إلى فجوة مظلمة لا يتجاوز عرضها عدة أقدام. وفجأة وعلى بعد عدة خطوات تحصل على أول رؤية لأروع إنجاز للبتراء وهي الخزنة التي تبدو للعيان تحت أشعة الشمس الحارقة والمنحوتة في الصخر*
*وعند أعرض نقطة في خارج السيق، يوجد أخدود باتجاه الجنوب. ويأخذك الممر إلى أعلى نقطة في الموقع وهي الموقع النبطي الأثري لتقديم القرابين، المذبح المنحوت في الصخر. إن رؤية البتراء من ذلك العلو يعتبر أمرا جديرا بالاهتمام

وبعد المذبح يتجه الزائر إلى معبد الحديقة. وهنالك يوجد صفان من الأعمدة مصطفان أمام بقايا معبد. ولدى المسير أكثر يمر الزائر بشق جداري قبل الوصول إلى معبد الجنود الرومانيين والتريكلينيوم*
*ويوجد في البتراء العديد من المواقع المقدسة. فعلى القمة التي تذروها الرياح كان الأنباط يمجدون آلهتهم في ذلك المكان العالي المسمى بالمذبح. وفي المنطقة المعروفة بشارع الوجوه، يمكن مشاهدة العديد من الأطلال النبطية*
*وينعطف السيق الخارجي إنعطافتا حادة نحو الشمال ويؤدي إلى المسرح الروماني المبني على الطراز الروماني النموذجي. إن قصر ابنة فرعون يبين أن الأنباط كانوا قادرين على بناء مبان منفصلة*
*ويعتبر الدير ثاني المواقع المهمة والمدهشة في البتراء، ومن أجل الشعور بضخامة البتراء والقوة الهائلة للصخور، فإن الرحلة تعتبر ضرورية. وعبر قصر ابنة فرعون هنالك درجات تقود إلى متحف البتراء الذي يضم مجموعة صغيرة من أفضل التذكارات*
*----------------------------------------------------*
*منقول من :http://al-jordan.com/petra.htm*
*يوجد هناك صور اٍضافيه .*
*----------------------------------------------------------*
*سؤال جديد : هل كان الفراعنه القدماء يؤمنون بالحياة بعد الموت ؟؟؟*
*أو هل يؤمنون ( بالآخره ) ؟؟*
*يفضل أن تكون الأجوبه مع شروحات ( و لو كانت بسيطه و مختصره ) .*​


----------



## قلم حر (25 يناير 2007)

ملاحظه : اهرامات الجيزه و البتراء هم  المرشحان الوحيدان ( من الدول العربيه ) ليكونو : من عجائب العالم السبعه الجديده ( من منظمه اليونسكو ...للعام 2007 ) .
على فكره : الاٍختيار يتم بالتصويت !!
فهل رشحتم الأهرامات ؟؟؟؟
أم لم تسمعوا بذلك الترشيح ؟؟
من أراد أن يعرف كيفيه التصويت ( المجاني ) .....فليراسلني على الخاص .
ملاحظه : التصويت المجاني على شكل ( صوت واحد لكل اٍيميل ) !


----------



## monlove (25 يناير 2007)

اية يا عم مفيش لعبة اسهل من دي شوية


----------



## قلم حر (25 يناير 2007)

monlove قال:


> اية يا عم مفيش لعبة اسهل من دي شوية


معاكي حق !!
أصل نحنا متعودين نحط سؤال صعب و سؤال متوسط ......و أنا نسيت السؤال المتوسط !!!!
( و هنا ما فيش سؤال سهل ......لأن كل المسابقات هنا ترفيهيه و سهله ......و هنا المسابقه ( الثقافيه ) !
وكمان ما فيش سؤال صعب ( بالمعنى الفعلي )!!!
لأن الاٍنسان ممكن يعرف معلومه معينه ........الأغلبيه ما تعرفهاش !!
و ممكن يجهل معلومه بسيطه جدا ......الأغلبيه تعرفها !!
و عندما يطرحها للجميع .....الكل هايعرفها !!
عندك طريقتين للجواب :
1) اذا كنتي تعرفي الجواب ......ردي مباشرة !
2) اذا لم تعرفي الجواب .......ممكن بحث سريع ( بأي محرك بحث : جوجل أو ياهو مثلا ) يعطيكي الجواب ) .
بالتوفيق . 

السؤال ( للمستوى المتوسط ):
ما هي أصغر دوله عربيه ( بالمساحه ) ؟


----------



## قلم حر (31 يناير 2007)

يغلق !


----------



## ارووجة (31 يناير 2007)

*زمان ومدة عن المسابقات^_^
يغلق ليه؟؟
بحرين اصغر دولة*


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (1 فبراير 2007)

*هل موافقين على غلق الموضوع ام لا *


----------



## قلم حر (1 فبراير 2007)

ارووجة قال:


> *زمان ومدة عن المسابقات^_^*
> *يغلق ليه؟؟*
> *بحرين اصغر دولة*


أنا طلبت اٍغلاقه بسبب عدم وجود مشاركين في هذه المسابقه !
لا أظن لصعوبه بعض الأسئله ......بل لعدم الرغبه في هكذا مسابقات !
-----------------------------------------
البحرين !!!
جايه تجاوبي السؤال السهل ؟؟؟؟؟؟
أنا حاطط السؤال الأول لمين ؟؟؟؟؟
مستحيل يكون صعب عليكي لأنو كمان سهل !


KERO KINGOOO قال:


> *هل موافقين على غلق الموضوع ام لا *


أهلا بكيرووو .........غيبتك طولت !!
طمني عن أحوالك برساله خاصه ( بالتفصيل لو سمحت ) .....طبعا لما تفضى و يكون عندك وقت .
أنا لحد دلوقتي مش عارف فيه حد  عاوز نستمر في المسابقه ؟
لو طلب ذلك ثلاثة أعضاء ( على الأقل ) أنا سأستمر بها .
أما اذا كانت فقط أرووجه هي من تهتم بهكذا مسابقات !!!! أظن مشكلة مجتمعاتنا بقت صعبه !


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (1 فبراير 2007)

*اوك
مثلما قال اخى الكبير والعزيز سمردلى 
اذا تم التصويت على هذا الموضوع بـثلاثة اعضاء سوف تستمر هذة المسابقة بمساعدة اخى السمردلى 
اما اذا لم يكن هناك تصويت على هذة المسابقة تغلق
ومن يجد انة يريد فتحها وتنشيطها مرة اخرى يرسل لى رسالة خاصة *


----------



## mrmr120 (1 فبراير 2007)

لاء يسبوا المسابقة تستمر 
احنا بنستفاد منها​


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (2 فبراير 2007)

*طيب متبقى على الاقل اتنين 
عشان يبقى ارووجة والاخ السمردلى ومرمر وكمان واحد او اتنين تانى يا اما كدة مش هتستمر كويس 
قلوتوا اية *


----------



## oesi no (4 فبراير 2007)

قولولى حمد الله على السلامه يغلق ازاى دة انا قاعد بدور عليه


----------



## قلم حر (4 فبراير 2007)

oesi_no قال:


> قولولى حمد الله على السلامه يغلق ازاى دة انا قاعد بدور عليه


أهلا بالحبيب جورج .
المشكله :
بعد غيابك في فترة الاٍمتحانات و غياب الأخت أرووجه و الأخت ( مسيحيه و أفتخر ) ......شبه الدائم كنت أكتب سؤالا ممكن أن أنتظر من أي أحد أن يجيب عليه .....لعدة أيام ......فتوقعت أن الأهتمام بهذه المنسابقه اٍنتهى .
خصوصا أن أغلب الأعضاء المشاركين ( غير الأساسيين ) لم يعودو للمسابقه برغم وضعنا سؤالين أحدهما للثقافه العاليه و الآخر للمتوسطه .
و صدقني : أغلب الأسئله  ( اٍن لم يكن جميعها ) ممكن أن يجيب عليه أي عضو ببحث سريع على النت .
( ممكن تراجع تاريخ آخر مداخلات و تلاحظ الفرق الزمني بينها ) .
المهم: عندنا خيارين 
1) الاٍستمرار بنشاط مقبول و مشاركه مقبوله .
2) التوقف عن المسابقه .
و طلبنا عدد أعضاء ( كحد أدنى ) يطلب الموافقه على الاٍستمرار ......و بعودتك يلزمنا عضو آخر .....تخيل !!
يبدو أن الأغلبيه غير مهتمه بمسابقه ثقافيه .
أهلا بغودتك يا جورج ......ربنا يوفقك و يبارك حياتك كلها .


----------



## جاسى (4 فبراير 2007)

لا بلاش يغلق ديه خلوه:smil12:


----------



## قلم حر (4 فبراير 2007)

أهلا ب ( جاسي ) .
طيب خلينا نجرب من جديد :
سؤال ( مستوى عالي ) : رتب أطول ثلاثة أنهار في العالم من حيث الطول ( من الأطول للأقل طولا ) .
سؤال للمستوى المتوسط : اٍذكر ثلاثة دول لها شواطىء على البحر الأحمر ( ممنوع وضع كل الدول من أجل بقية المشاركين ) ......يعني تلاته بس .
ملاحظه : الاٍجابه تكون على سؤال واحد فقط ! يعني ممنوع أن يجيب العضو على السؤالين ( من أجل التنويع في الردود و المشاركات ......و زيادة المنافسه .
السؤال الصعب له ثلاثة علامات و المتوسط علامتان ......طبعها في حال الاٍجابه الدقيقه ....أو من الممكن أن تتقسم علامات السؤال على دقة الاٍجابه.
سيتم جمع العلامات للأعضاء المشاركين منذ الآن .
موفقون جميعا .


----------



## mrmr120 (4 فبراير 2007)

السمردلي قال:


> أهلا ب ( جاسي ) .
> طيب خلينا نجرب من جديد :
> سؤال ( مستوى عالي ) : رتب أطول ثلاثة أنهار في العالم من حيث الطول ( من الأطول للأقل طولا ) .
> .


 

الاجابة 

نهر النيل في إفريقيا 
نهر الأمازون في أمريكا الجنوبية 
نهراليانغتسي فى الصين​


----------



## القيصر (4 فبراير 2007)

السمردلي قال:


> أهلا ب ( جاسي ) .
> طيب خلينا نجرب من جديد :
> 
> سؤال للمستوى المتوسط : اٍذكر ثلاثة دول لها شواطىء على البحر الأحمر .
> ...


الاردن و مصر والسعوديه


----------



## قلم حر (6 فبراير 2007)

mrmr120 قال:


> الاجابة
> 
> نهر النيل في إفريقيا
> نهر الأمازون في أمريكا الجنوبية
> ...


جواب مقبول جدا .....بسبب الخلاف على دقه أطوال الأنهار .
ثلاث علامات .




القيصر قال:


> الاردن و مصر والسعوديه


جواب صحيح و دقيق  .
علامتان .
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
سؤال للثقافه العاليه : أين ظهرت حضارة المايا ؟.....و أذكر شيء( أي شيء ) اٍشتهرت به تلك الحضاره .( الموقع الدقيق له علامتان ) .
سؤال للثقافه المتوسطه : عدد دولتين عربيتين تحمل عاصمتهما نفس اٍسم الدوله .......أي تشترك العاصمه و الدوله بنفس الاٍسم ( لكل اٍسم علامه ) .
-------------------------------------------------------
النتائج : 
مرمر 120 : ثلاث علامات .
القيصر : علامتان .
كل من يجيب سؤال .....ليضع ما يحبه من تخصص  السؤال القادم .


----------



## ارووجة (6 فبراير 2007)

سؤال للثقافه العاليه : أين ظهرت حضارة المايا ؟.....و أذكر شيء( أي شيء ) اٍشتهرت به تلك الحضاره .( الموقع الدقيق له علامتان ) .


ظهرت بشمال جواتيمالا واجزاء من المكسيك...اشتهرو  ببناء الاهرامات وبقممها المعابد


----------



## القيصر (6 فبراير 2007)

حضارة  الماياقامت شمال جواتيمالا وأجزاء من المكسيك .حيث الغابات الإستوائية وهندوراس والسلفادور وهذه المناطق موطن شعب هنود المايا، بلغت أوجها سنة 700ق.م. . كان وصول الأسبان والأوروبيين إلى الأمريكيتين سببا في تدمير هذه الحضارة.


اشتهرت حضارة المايا منذ القرن الرابع وحتي مجيء الأسبان بإقامة الأهرامات وفوق قممها المعابد ومساكن الكهان .كما أشتهرت بالفخار الذي كان علي هيئة كؤوس إسطوانية لها حوامل وذات ثلاثة أرجل والطاسات الملونة . وكان للمايا كتاباتهم التصويرية وأعمال الفريسك (الأفرسك). وفي غرب بنما عثر علي آثارلهم من الذهب والفخار . كما عثر علي مقابر. وعرفت جضارة المايا الكتابة الرمزية (الهيروغليفية ) كما عرفت التقويم عام 613ٌ.م. . والسنة الماياوية 18 شهر كل شهر 20 يوم . وكان يضاف للسنة 5 أيام نسيء يمارس فيها الطقوس الدينية وعرفوا الحساب . وكان متطورا . فالوحدة نقطة والخمسة وحدات قضيب والعشرون هلال . وكانوا يتخذون اشكال الإنسان والحيوان كوحدات عددية . وإمبراطورية المايا القديمة تميزت بمبانيها العامة وبيوت كبار رجالها والكهنة التي كانت تبني بالحجارة و كما إشتهرت بمدنها الكبيرة ككولان في هندوراس . وكانت بعض المدن تبني حولها الأسوار . وكانت شوارعها ممهدة وكانت الطرق الممهدة تربط بين المدن الرئيسية





نقش على حجر اليشم يعود لحضارة المايا






تمثال من تماثيل المايا


----------



## قلم حر (7 فبراير 2007)

جوابين مقبولين تماما .



ارووجة قال:


> سؤال للثقافه العاليه : أين ظهرت حضارة المايا ؟.....و أذكر شيء( أي شيء ) اٍشتهرت به تلك الحضاره .( الموقع الدقيق له علامتان ) .
> 
> 
> ظهرت بشمال جواتيمالا واجزاء من المكسيك...اشتهرو ببناء الاهرامات وبقممها المعابد


 


القيصر قال:


> حضارة الماياقامت شمال جواتيمالا وأجزاء من المكسيك .حيث الغابات الإستوائية وهندوراس والسلفادور وهذه المناطق موطن شعب هنود المايا، بلغت أوجها سنة 700ق.م. . كان وصول الأسبان والأوروبيين إلى الأمريكيتين سببا في تدمير هذه الحضارة.
> 
> 
> اشتهرت حضارة المايا منذ القرن الرابع وحتي مجيء الأسبان بإقامة الأهرامات وفوق قممها المعابد ومساكن الكهان .كما أشتهرت بالفخار الذي كان علي هيئة كؤوس إسطوانية لها حوامل وذات ثلاثة أرجل والطاسات الملونة . وكان للمايا كتاباتهم التصويرية وأعمال الفريسك (الأفرسك). وفي غرب بنما عثر علي آثارلهم من الذهب والفخار . كما عثر علي مقابر. وعرفت جضارة المايا الكتابة الرمزية (الهيروغليفية ) كما عرفت التقويم عام 613ٌ.م. . والسنة الماياوية 18 شهر كل شهر 20 يوم . وكان يضاف للسنة 5 أيام نسيء يمارس فيها الطقوس الدينية وعرفوا الحساب . وكان متطورا . فالوحدة نقطة والخمسة وحدات قضيب والعشرون هلال . وكانوا يتخذون اشكال الإنسان والحيوان كوحدات عددية . وإمبراطورية المايا القديمة تميزت بمبانيها العامة وبيوت كبار رجالها والكهنة التي كانت تبني بالحجارة و كما إشتهرت بمدنها الكبيرة ككولان في هندوراس . وكانت بعض المدن تبني حولها الأسوار . وكانت شوارعها ممهدة وكانت الطرق الممهدة تربط بين المدن الرئيسية
> ...


للمزيد من الاٍطلاع :
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/مايا
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## قلم حر (7 فبراير 2007)

النتائج :
القيصر : 5 
مرمر 120 : 3 
أرووجه : 3


----------



## قلم حر (7 فبراير 2007)

سؤال للثقافه العاليه :
ما هي أقدم الملحمات التاريخيه المعرفه و المثبته ؟ ( علامتان ) .
و أين ظهرت ؟ ( علامه )
أمثله للتوضيح ( الأوديسه أو الاٍلياذه ) و لا يشترط أن يكون الجواب مما ذكر هنا .
سؤال للثقافه المتوسطه ( مكرر ): عدد دولتين عربيتين تحمل عاصمتهما نفس اٍسم الدوله .......أي تشترك العاصمه و الدوله بنفس الاٍسم ( لكل اٍسم علامه ) .
-----------------------------------------------------
لا تنسوا :
1) تقديم اٍقتراح لموضوع تخصص السؤال القادم .
2) الاٍجابه على سؤال واحد فقط لكل متسابق .
3) من أراد أن يضيف معلومات للجواب فليتفضل بذلك ( بدون أي علامات اٍضافيه ) فقط تكون الاٍضافه لفائدة القراء و المهتمين .
موفقون .


----------



## القيصر (7 فبراير 2007)

سؤال للثقافه المتوسطه ( مكرر ): عدد دولتين عربيتين تحمل عاصمتهما نفس اٍسم الدوله .......أي تشترك العاصمه و الدوله بنفس الاٍسم ( لكل اٍسم علامه ) .
تونس وجيبوتي
وكمان الكويت


----------



## tina_tina (8 فبراير 2007)

مش فاهمة السؤال دى اختيارات


----------



## قلم حر (8 فبراير 2007)

tina_tina قال:


> مش فاهمة السؤال دى اختيارات


أهلا بتينا ....نورتينا .
هنا نضع سؤالين :
الأول للثقافه العاليه ( ثلاث علامات ) .
و الآخر للثقافه المتوسطه ( علامتان ) .
و من يريد أن يجيب ......يسمح له بالاٍجابه على سؤال واحد فقط ( بدون خيارات ) .
منتظرين مشاركاتك .
ملاحظه : ممكن تجاوبي على السؤال الذي أجاب عليه غيرك .....حتى لو كانت اٍجابته صحيحه .
موفقه.


----------



## mrmr120 (9 فبراير 2007)

عدد دولتين عربيتين تحمل عاصمتهما نفس اٍسم الدوله 
تونس والكويت​


----------



## قلم حر (11 فبراير 2007)

القيصر قال:


> سؤال للثقافه المتوسطه ( مكرر ): عدد دولتين عربيتين تحمل عاصمتهما نفس اٍسم الدوله .......أي تشترك العاصمه و الدوله بنفس الاٍسم ( لكل اٍسم علامه ) .
> 
> تونس وجيبوتي
> وكمان الكويت


جواب صحيح ......لكن فلتكتب لاحقا العدد المطلوب فقط .




mrmr120 قال:


> عدد دولتين عربيتين تحمل عاصمتهما نفس اٍسم الدوله
> 
> 
> تونس والكويت​


جواب صحيح .
-------------------------------------------------------------
الأجوبه الكامله ( من مغرب العالم العربي لمشرقه ) :
الجزائر :تونس : جيبوتي : الكويت .
-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## قلم حر (11 فبراير 2007)

السمردلي قال:


> النتائج :
> القيصر : 7
> مرمر 120 : 5
> أرووجه : 3


تم تعديل النتائج !


----------



## قلم حر (11 فبراير 2007)

السمردلي قال:


> سؤال للثقافه العاليه ( ثلاث علامات ) :
> ما هي أقدم الملحمات التاريخيه المعرفه و المثبته ؟ ( علامتان ) .
> و أين ظهرت ؟ ( علامه )


نعطي الخيارات للأسماء و نترك تحديد الكان التي خرجت منه تلك الملحمه للمتسابقين :
1) الماهابراتا .
2) جلجامش .
3) الاٍلياذه . ( و عندي نص كامل مترجم لها على النت .....فمن أراد أن يقرأها ليبعث لي رساله خاصه ) .
-----------------------------------------------------------
سؤال الثقافه المتوسطه ( علامتان ) :
ما هي أكبر دوله عربيه ( آسيويه ) ؟؟؟ و ما هي عاصمتها ؟؟؟
موفقون .


----------



## mrmr120 (16 فبراير 2007)

ياسمردلى مفيش اى حاجة جاى معايا
ياسمردلى ممكن تغير الاسئلة​


----------



## القيصر (16 فبراير 2007)

اول الملاحم ومن اين خرجت؟
ملحمة جلجامش (أو ملحمة كلكامش) هي ملحمة سومرية مكتوبة بخط مسماري على 11 لوحا طينيا اكتشفت لأول مرة عام 1853 م في موقع أثري اكتشف بالصدفة وعرف فيما بعد أنه كان المكتبة الشخصية للملك الآشوري آشوربانيبال في نينوى في العراق ويحتفظ بالالواح الطينية التي كتبت عليها الملحمة في المتحف البريطاني. الألواح مكتوبة باللغة الأكادية ويحمل في نهايته توقيعا لشخص اسمه شين ئيقي ئونيني الذي يتصور البعض أنه كاتب الملحمة التي يعتبرها البعض أقدم قصة كتبها الإنسان.


----------



## القيصر (16 فبراير 2007)

يا ريت يا سمردلي يكون السؤال اللي جاي متعلق بالرياضه


----------



## قلم حر (18 فبراير 2007)

mrmr120 قال:


> ياسمردلى مفيش اى حاجة جاى معايا
> 
> 
> ياسمردلى ممكن تغير الاسئلة​


طيب و دلوقتي ؟؟؟؟









ما اٍسم أكبر دوله عربيه في آسيا و ما اٍسم عاصمتها ؟
طبعا آسيا تقع شرق البحر الأحمر ( على يمين القارىء ) !


----------



## قلم حر (18 فبراير 2007)

القيصر قال:


> اول الملاحم ومن اين خرجت؟
> ملحمة جلجامش (أو ملحمة كلكامش) هي ملحمة سومرية مكتوبة بخط مسماري على 11 لوحا طينيا اكتشفت لأول مرة عام 1853 م في موقع أثري اكتشف بالصدفة وعرف فيما بعد أنه كان المكتبة الشخصية للملك الآشوري آشوربانيبال في نينوى في العراق ويحتفظ بالالواح الطينية التي كتبت عليها الملحمة في المتحف البريطاني. الألواح مكتوبة باللغة الأكادية ويحمل في نهايته توقيعا لشخص اسمه شين ئيقي ئونيني الذي يتصور البعض أنه كاتب الملحمة التي يعتبرها البعض أقدم قصة كتبها الإنسان.


جواب صحيح .
مع أن هناك ذكر لملاحم أقدم ......لكنها تبقى مجهوله و غير مؤكده أبدا .
لمن يبحث عن تفاصيل أكثر فليبحث عن : أسماء الملاحم على النت .....كل واحده لوحدها .
الاٍلياذه : يونانيه .
المهابراتا : هنديه .
جلجامش : سومريه .


----------



## قلم حر (18 فبراير 2007)

السؤال الأول :
و سيكون من قسمين للتسهيل :
من أول دوله في العالم أحرزت كأس العالم لكرة القدم ؟
و أين أقيمت تلك البطوله ؟.
-----------------------------------------
السؤال الثاني : مكرر 
ما هي أكبر دوله عربيه أسيويه و ما اٍسم عاصمتها ؟


----------



## ارووجة (18 فبراير 2007)

السودان   وعاصمتها الخرطوم


----------



## قلم حر (18 فبراير 2007)

النتائج بعد التعديل :
القيصر : 10
مرمر 120 : 5
أرووجه : 3


----------



## ارووجة (18 فبراير 2007)

> من أول دوله في العالم أحرزت كأس العالم لكرة القدم ؟
> و أين أقيمت تلك البطوله ؟.



انا بعرف انه اول  دولة اقيمت فيها  كاس العالم لكرة القدم في الاورغواي

واللي فاز مابعرف    ممكن    اوروغواي  برضو؟


----------



## ارووجة (18 فبراير 2007)

انا بس  3  نقاط؟  انا مجاوبة صح اكتر من تلاتة  كيف؟


----------



## قلم حر (18 فبراير 2007)

أهلا بأرووجه :
بس شكلك مليتي من المسابقه !
و الدليل :



ارووجة قال:


> السودان وعاصمتها الخرطوم


راجعي السؤال : دوله آسيويه .......!



ارووجة قال:


> انا بعرف انه اول دولة اقيمت فيها كاس العالم لكرة القدم في الاورغواي
> 
> واللي فاز مابعرف ممكن اوروغواي برضو؟


جوابك نصه صح ( بس ) و مش من عادة أرووجه تجاوب نص سؤال !



ارووجة قال:


> انا بس 3 نقاط؟ انا مجاوبة صح اكتر من تلاتة كيف؟


لأننا بدأن نجمع العلامات من المداخله ( 252 ) و بعدها أجبتي عن سؤال واحد فقط ( كان عن حضارة المايا ) و بعدها اٍختفيتي !
و بعد غيابك اٍنتي و جورج ( و هو غايب من زماااااااااان ) ......أصبحت المسابقه بطيئه جدا ......فلم يشارك بها غير مرمر و القيصر !!
و كل فين و فين حتى أقرأ جواب لسؤال !
على فكره : يجب الاٍجابه على سؤال واحد فقط لكل متسابق !!
( ملاحظه : لم أجمع علامات الأسئله السابقه لأن النتايج ستكون محسومه لكي 100 % ) ....ففضلت أن نبدأ من جديد ( من أجل المنافسه بشكل أكبر ) ....لكن يبدو أن الاٍهتمام قليل جدا .
على كل حال : أهلا بيكي من جديد .
أتمنى أن أكون أجبت عن اٍستفساراتك بشكل واضح .
الرب يباركك و يحفظك .


----------



## ارووجة (18 فبراير 2007)

اها دولة اسيوية خربطت هههههه
السعودية وعاصمتها الرياض



وشكرا على اجابتك على سؤالي .....اسفة  ماكنت منتبهه


----------



## ارووجة (18 فبراير 2007)

اللي فازت بكأس العالم هي الاوروغواي   
واقيمت  بدولة الاوروغواي  

اي قسم مش صح؟


----------



## mrmr120 (18 فبراير 2007)

السمردلي قال:


> السؤال الأول :
> و سيكون من قسمين للتسهيل :
> من أول دوله في العالم أحرزت كأس العالم لكرة القدم ؟
> و أين أقيمت تلك البطوله ؟.


 
*اول دولة احرزت على كاس العالم *
*الارجواى*
*واقيمت برضو فى الارجواى*​


----------



## قلم حر (18 فبراير 2007)

معلش يا أرووجه :
شكلي نعست شويه ( ههههههههههههههههههه ) .
كلامك صح و ما فيش نص غلط ......أنا أللي غلطان مش اٍنتي .
:smil13:


----------



## القيصر (18 فبراير 2007)

الارجوي فازت على ارضها


----------



## قلم حر (19 فبراير 2007)

ارووجة قال:


> اللي فازت بكأس العالم هي الاوروغواي
> واقيمت بدولة الاوروغواي
> 
> اي قسم مش صح؟


كله صح .... و أنا أللي خربطت !!
ملاحظه : يحسب لكي علامات سؤال واحد فقط حسب قوانين المسابقه !




mrmr120 قال:


> *اول دولة احرزت على كاس العالم *
> 
> *الارجواى*
> 
> *واقيمت برضو فى الارجواى*​


تمام




القيصر قال:


> الارجوي فازت على ارضها


تمام .
------------------------------------------------------------------
شكلكو بتحبو الرياضه !!
طيب :
أسئله جديده 
1) من هو اللاعب الذي أحرز أكبر عدد من الأهداف في كأس عالم واحده فقط ( كرة القدم طبعا ) ؟؟
و كم هدفا أحرز في تلك البطوله ؟؟؟
2) من هو هداف كأس العالم الأخيره ( لكرة القدم ) ؟؟
السؤال الأول ثلاثة علامات ....و الثاني علامتين .....و يسمح بالجواب على سؤال واحد فقط !!
-------------------------------------------------
ملاحظه جديده :
في حال تعدد الاٍجابات الصحيحه .....سنضيف لصاحب أول اٍجابه صحيه علامه اٍضافيه !
أظن بذلك نكون أقرب للعدل .


----------



## قلم حر (19 فبراير 2007)

النتائج بعد التعديل :
القيصر : 13
مرمر 120 : 8
أرووجه : 6
------------------------
للتنبيه : في حال تعدد الاٍجابات الصحيحه , ستتم اٍضافة علامة اٍضافيه لصاحب أول جواب صحيح .


----------



## القيصر (19 فبراير 2007)

اللاعب الذي أحرز أكبر عدد من الأهداف في كأس عالم واحده فقط  هوجوست فونتين عام 1958 برصيد 13 هدف  وللمعلومه فقط فأن اقل عدد من الاهداف لهداف كاس عالم هو البرت جارنيشا سانشيز برصيد 4 اهداف وذلك عام 1962


----------



## mrmr120 (19 فبراير 2007)

السمردلي قال:


> 1) من هو اللاعب الذي أحرز أكبر عدد من الأهداف في كأس عالم واحده فقط ( كرة القدم طبعا ) ؟؟
> و كم هدفا أحرز في تلك البطوله ؟؟؟


 
*اللاعب هو*
*الفرنسي (جوس فونتين)*
*واحرز على  ثلاثة عشر هدفاً في بطولة العالم 58*​


----------



## القيصر (23 فبراير 2007)

ايه مافيش اسئله جديده


----------



## قلم حر (23 فبراير 2007)

القيصر قال:


> اللاعب الذي أحرز أكبر عدد من الأهداف في كأس عالم واحده فقط هوجوست فونتين عام 1958 برصيد 13 هدف وللمعلومه فقط فأن اقل عدد من الاهداف لهداف كاس عالم هو البرت جارنيشا سانشيز برصيد 4 اهداف وذلك عام 1962


جواب صحيح ( أربع علامات لأنها أول اٍجابه صحيحه ) !



mrmr120 قال:


> *اللاعب هو*
> 
> *الفرنسي (جوس فونتين)*
> 
> *واحرز على ثلاثة عشر هدفاً في بطولة العالم 58*​


جواب صحيح ( ثلاث علامات ) .




القيصر قال:


> ايه مافيش اسئله جديده


كنت عاوز باقي المشاركين يشاركو علشان ما يزيدش الفارق !
شكل المسابقه دي موجوده في مكان غير صحيح .
سأحاول نقلها الى القسم الثقافي !
( اٍن لم يكن هناك اٍعتراض من المشاركين تحديدا ) !
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
سؤالين جداد :
السؤال الأول :  ما هي أصغر دوله عربيه ( الرجاء الاٍنتباه لخطأ شهير ) .
ملاحظه : هناك صوره ( خارطه ) قبل صفحتين ( أو ثلاثه ) لازم تدققوا فيها بشكل ممتاز .
السؤال الثاني :
متى اٍستقلت الولايات المتحده الأمريكيه ؟


----------



## قلم حر (23 فبراير 2007)

النتائج بعد التعديل :
القيصر : 17
مرمر 120 : 11
أرووجه : 6
------------------------
للتنبيه : في حال تعدد الاٍجابات الصحيحه , ستتم اٍضافة علامة اٍضافيه لصاحب أول جواب صحيح .


----------



## القيصر (23 فبراير 2007)

أصغر دولة عربية من حيث المساحة هي البحرين وتبلغ مساحتها 622 كم2 تقريباً...
والخطأ الشائع هو لبنان


----------



## ارووجة (24 فبراير 2007)

سؤال الاول:  البحرين

والسؤال التاني:  4  يوليو 1776


----------



## اشرف مجدى (24 فبراير 2007)

ما الذى تقصديه يا اروجه 
احنا موعقولنا كمبيوتر
وضحى اكثر والا اتشدش الشاشه


----------



## mrmr120 (25 فبراير 2007)

السمردلي قال:


> السؤال الأول : ما هي أصغر دوله عربيه ممتاز .


 
*فعلا البحرين اصغر دولة عربية  *​


----------



## قلم حر (27 فبراير 2007)

القيصر قال:


> أصغر دولة عربية من حيث المساحة هي البحرين وتبلغ مساحتها 622 كم2 تقريباً...
> والخطأ الشائع هو لبنان


كلام سليم .
و لتكرر الأجوبه الصحيحه ( أربع علامات ) .



ارووجة قال:


> سؤال الاول: البحرين
> 
> والسؤال التاني: 4 يوليو 1776


جواب صحيح .
لكن قانون المسابقه يسمح بالاٍجابه على سؤال واحد فقط !!!
لكن لعدم اٍجابة أحد على السؤال الثاني : سأضيف علامتي السؤالين لكن ( تجاوزا ) .
من يعترض فليراسلني برساله خاصه فأحسب علامة السؤال الأول فقط .




mrmr120 قال:


> *فعلا البحرين اصغر دولة عربية *​


كلام سليم يا مرمر .
--------------------------------------------------------
أسئله جديده :
السؤال الأول :
ما هي الآثار التي تقع في الدول العربيه المرشحه ك( عجائب  العالم السبعه ) ؟
 ملاحظه :هم اٍثنتان !
------------
السؤال الثاني :
ما هو القانون الشهير الذي نحسب به مساحة المثلث ؟


----------



## قلم حر (27 فبراير 2007)

النتائج بعد التعديل :
القيصر : 21
مرمر 120 : 14
أرووجه : 11
------------------------
للتنبيه : في حال تعدد الاٍجابات الصحيحه , ستتم اٍضافة علامة اٍضافيه لصاحب أول جواب صحيح .


----------



## ارووجة (27 فبراير 2007)

> ما هي الآثار التي تقع في الدول العربيه المرشحه ك( عجائب العالم السبعه )



المنارة  الاسكندرية 
والاهرامات بالجيزة


----------



## mrmr120 (27 فبراير 2007)

السمردلي قال:


> السؤال الثاني :
> ما هو القانون الشهير الذي نحسب به مساحة المثلث ؟


 
*مساحة المثلث = نصف طول القاعدة × الارتفاع*​


----------



## القيصر (27 فبراير 2007)

الآثار التي تقع في الدول العربيه المرشحه ك( عجائب العالم السبعه ) ؟
البتراء في الاردن و الاهرامات في مصر


----------



## القيصر (27 فبراير 2007)

ارووجة قال:


> المنارة  الاسكندرية
> والاهرامات بالجيزة


يا ارووجه حسب معلوماتي البسيطه انها من عجائب الدنيا القديمه.
وهناك ترشيح جاري حاليا (بالتصويت)لعجائب الدنيا السبع الجديده
و عاوزين همتكم في الترشيحات ...................
اوك يا سمردلي انا موافق تنقل المسابقه دي للقسم الثقافي عشان يزيد عدد المشاركين


----------



## قلم حر (1 مارس 2007)

ارووجة قال:


> المنارة الاسكندرية
> والاهرامات بالجيزة


نص جواب ....علامتين .....لأنها أول جواب صحيح .




mrmr120 قال:


> *مساحة المثلث = نصف طول القاعدة × الارتفاع*​


صح يا مرمر .




القيصر قال:


> الآثار التي تقع في الدول العربيه المرشحه ك( عجائب العالم السبعه ) ؟
> البتراء في الاردن و الاهرامات في مصر


صح .
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ملاحظه هامه : سيتم الطلب اليوم من ( كيرو كنجوو ) نقل هذه المسابقه للقسم الثقافي ....و سيتم تعديل اٍسمها ال ( المسابقه الثقافيه ) .
طبعا بعد عدم اٍعتراض أحد على النقل ....و موافقه أكثر من عضو ( خصوصا أرووجه صاحبه فكره المسابقه ) .
السؤال الأول :
أذكر اٍسماء ثلاثة حضارات قديمه قامت في العراق ( قبل الميلاد ) .
السؤال الثاني :
أذكر القانونين الخاصين بحساب مساحة الدائره و محيطها .


----------



## قلم حر (1 مارس 2007)

النتائج بعد التعديل :
القيصر : 24
مرمر 120 : 16
أرووجه : 13
------------------------
للتنبيه : في حال تعدد الاٍجابات الصحيحه , ستتم اٍضافة علامة اٍضافيه لصاحب أول جواب صحيح .


----------



## ارووجة (1 مارس 2007)

> السؤال الأول :
> أذكر اٍسماء ثلاثة حضارات قديمه قامت في العراق ( قبل الميلاد ) .



الحضارة السومرية, البابلية ,الاشورية


----------



## قلم حر (2 مارس 2007)

ملاحظه :
تم نقل المسابقه للقسم الثقافي .


----------



## القيصر (2 مارس 2007)

ثلاثة حضارات قديمه قامت في العراق ( قبل الميلاد ) . 
1/الحضاره الاشوريه: استقر الآشوريون في القسم الشمالي من العراق في مطلع الألف الثالثة قبل الميلاد 
2/الحضارة البابلية :حوالى 1950 ق.م الى 1535 ق . م 
3/الحضارة الأكدية : ( 2350 ـ2159 ق.م)


----------



## mrmr120 (2 مارس 2007)

السمردلي قال:


> السؤال الثاني :
> أذكر القانونين الخاصين بحساب مساحة الدائره و محيطها .


 
*محيط الدائرة ( ح = 2 نق (*
*مساحة متوازي الأضلاع = مساحة الدائرة *
*اذن *
*مساحة الدائرة = طول القاعدة × طول الارتفاع *​


----------



## قلم حر (3 مارس 2007)

ارووجة قال:


> الحضارة السومرية, البابلية ,الاشورية


كلام صحيح تماما .


القيصر قال:


> ثلاثة حضارات قديمه قامت في العراق ( قبل الميلاد ) .
> 1/الحضاره الاشوريه: استقر الآشوريون في القسم الشمالي من العراق في مطلع الألف الثالثة قبل الميلاد
> 2/الحضارة البابلية :حوالى 1950 ق.م الى 1535 ق . م
> 3/الحضارة الأكدية : ( 2350 ـ2159 ق.م)


كلام صحيح أيضا .



mrmr120 قال:


> *محيط الدائرة ( ح = 2 نق (*
> 
> *مساحة متوازي الأضلاع = مساحة الدائرة *
> *اذن *
> ...


يا ريت تعيدي توضيح الجواب !
و الرموز الغير قادره على كتابتها ....أكتبيها بالعربي .
و يا ريت تغيري الجواب كله .....فقط أكتبي نص القانونين .
( سيتم اٍضافة العلامات .....بعد توضيح الجواب ) .
الأسئله الجديده :
السؤال الأول :
أذكر ستة دول يوجد بها أجزاء من الصحراء الكبرى .
السؤال الثاني :
عدد أسماء أربعة دول عربيه تقع على الخليج العربي .


----------



## قلم حر (3 مارس 2007)

النتائج بعد التعديل :
القيصر : 27
مرمر 120 : 16
أرووجه : 16
------------------------
للتنبيه : في حال تعدد الاٍجابات الصحيحه , ستتم اٍضافة علامة اٍضافيه لصاحب أول جواب صحيح .
ملاحظه : هناك سؤال طلب من مرمر أن توضح اٍجابته مع اٍجابتها على الأسئله الحاليه .
في أي لحظه ممكن أن تضاف علامات السؤال السابق للنتائج النهائيه .


__________________


----------



## ارووجة (3 مارس 2007)

> السؤال الأول :
> أذكر ستة دول يوجد بها أجزاء من الصحراء الكبرى .



*1.مصر
2.الصومال
3.السودان
 4.تونس 
5.الجزائر
6.المغرب*


----------



## thelife.pro (3 مارس 2007)

السؤال الأول :
أذكر ستة دول يوجد بها أجزاء من الصحراء الكبرى .

هنن تسعة دول عربية واربع دول اجنبية 
الدول العربية :مصر - السودان - ليبيا - تونس - المغرب - الجزائر - 
###########################
السؤال الثاني :
عدد أسماء أربعة دول عربيه تقع على الخليج العربي .

##############################
:yahoo: :yahoo: :scenic: :scenic: :yahoo: :yahoo: 
بس بدي اعرف ليش انا ما شفت هل الموضوع من زمان 
قلتلي اعلى واحد كام نقطة 
وقديش بدها لتخلص المسابقة
على كل حال لو ما ربحت بس اسمي شاركت 
( من طلب العلى سهر الليالي )

اخوكن طوني

___________________________-
أخي الحبيب :
أليك بعض من قوانين المسابقه :
يكتب في كل مره سؤالين ( أحدهما صعب و الآخر متوسط ) ......يسمح فقط بالجواب على أحدهما فقط .
عندما نطلب عدد معين ....يرجى الاٍلتزام بهذا العدد .....حتى تمنح الفرصه للآخرين أن يكتبوا ردودهم .....بحيث لا يشكك أحد أنهم نقلوها من أجوبه غيرهم .
السؤال الصعب له ( ثلاث علامات ) و المتوسط له ( علامتان ) .
تجدد الأسئله كل يوم ( تقريبا ) في الظروف العاديه طبعا .
هذه المسابقه كانت في قسم آخر ....و تم نقلها الى هذا القسم بالأمس فقط .
تم شطب الاٍجابات الخارجه عن أصول المسابقه .....للأسباب السابقه .
لأي اٍستفسارات .....ممكن تكتب أسئله واضحه و مباشره لي .....في مداخله منفصله ...و ممكن أن يتم حذفها بعد التأكد من أنك قرأتها .
( السمردلي ) .


----------



## القيصر (3 مارس 2007)

السؤال الأول :
أذكر ستة دول يوجد بها أجزاء من الصحراء الكبرى .  
آيفوري كوست، وليبريا، والكونغو، والسودان , الكونغو , الصومال


----------



## mrmr120 (3 مارس 2007)

مساحة الدائرة بتساوى 
طول القاعدى فى طول الارتفاع 

 محيط الدائرة 
بيساوى اتنين نص قطر ​


----------



## thelife.pro (4 مارس 2007)

thelife.pro قال:


> السؤال الأول :
> أذكر ستة دول يوجد بها أجزاء من الصحراء الكبرى .
> 
> هنن تسعة دول عربية واربع دول اجنبية
> ...




اسف بس ما كنت بعرف شروط المسابقة 
على كل حال رح امشي الحيط الحيط اوك

شكرا الكن مسابقة حلوة كتير

اخوك طوني


----------



## قلم حر (4 مارس 2007)

ارووجة قال:


> *1.مصر*
> *2.الصومال*
> *3.السودان*
> *4.تونس *
> ...


ممتاز جدا.



thelife.pro قال:


> السؤال الأول :
> أذكر ستة دول يوجد بها أجزاء من الصحراء الكبرى .
> 
> هنن تسعة دول عربية واربع دول اجنبية
> ...


ممتازجدا ..............بدايه موفقه .



القيصر قال:


> السؤال الأول :
> أذكر ستة دول يوجد بها أجزاء من الصحراء الكبرى .
> آيفوري كوست، وليبريا، والكونغو، والسودان , الكونغو , الصومال


الكونغو : مكرره مرتين !
لكن نتجاوزها لتعدد الأجوبه الصحيه ....فلو لم تكن متأكد من الاٍجابه السادسه ....كان ممكنا أن تقتبسها من الآخرين .
لكننا متأكدين أن التكرار كان سهوا .




mrmr120 قال:


> مساحة الدائرة بتساوى
> 
> طول القاعدى فى طول الارتفاع ​
> محيط الدائرة
> ...


مرمر : قاعده أيه اللي في الدايره ؟؟؟؟
و كمان اٍرتفاع ؟
و كمان نسيتي ال ( باي .....أو ما يساوي 22÷7 ) !!
شكلك بتستعجلي في الأجوبه كتير أوي .
لا تستعجلي المره الجايه .
مش مهم السرعه و مين يفوز ....المهم نستمتع و نستفيد .
---------------------------------
أسئله جديده :
السؤال الأول ( ثلاث علامات ):
في آخر أيام نابوليون بونابرت .....تم نفيه اٍلى جزيره .
ما اٍسم تلك الجزيره ؟
و ما اٍسم عشيقة نابوليون ؟
السؤال الثاني ( مكرر )( علامتان ) :
عدد أسماء أربعة دول عربيه تقع على الخليج العربي .


----------



## قلم حر (4 مارس 2007)

النتائج بعد التعديل :
القيصر : 30
مرمر 120 : 16
أرووجه : 19
thelife.pro :  3
------------------------
للتنبيه : في حال تعدد الاٍجابات الصحيحه ( المتشابهه ), ستتم اٍضافة علامة اٍضافيه لصاحب أول جواب صحيح .


----------



## thelife.pro (4 مارس 2007)

---------------------------------
أسئله جديده :
السؤال الأول ( ثلاث علامات ):
في آخر أيام نابوليون بونابرت .....تم نفيه اٍلى جزيره .
ما اٍسم تلك الجزيره ؟

اسم الجزيرة جزيرة سانت هيلينا 
و ما اٍسم عشيقة نابوليون ؟

اسم عشيقة نابليون جوزفين 
السؤال الثاني ( مكرر )( علامتان ) :
عدد أسماء أربعة دول عربيه تقع على الخليج العربي .[/QUOTE]


----------



## mrmr120 (4 مارس 2007)

السمردلي قال:


> أسئله جديده :
> السؤال الأول ( ثلاث علامات ):
> في آخر أيام نابوليون بونابرت .....تم نفيه اٍلى جزيره .
> ما اٍسم تلك الجزيره ؟
> و ما اٍسم عشيقة نابوليون ؟


 
*جزيرة سانت هيلانة بالمحيط الهندي *

*واسم عشيقتة *
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*جوزفين*[/FONT]​


----------



## thelife.pro (5 مارس 2007)

ممكن انا احط سؤال و هاد السؤال لكل مين بيهتم بمادة العربي 
واذا حدا بيعرفو 
بجد انا رح اعترف فيه انو معلم ومستعد اعطيه النقط الي عندي بعتقد صارو 6 لانو السؤال الماضي مجاوب عليه صح 
اذا ممكن اطرح السؤال قولولي 
لانو انا ما بعرف شروط المسابقة 

اخوكن طوني


----------



## قلم حر (5 مارس 2007)

thelife.pro قال:


> ---------------------------------
> أسئله جديده :
> السؤال الأول ( ثلاث علامات ):
> في آخر أيام نابوليون بونابرت .....تم نفيه اٍلى جزيره .
> ...


[/quote]
جواب دقيق .
مع علامه اٍضافيه لأنه أول جواب صحيح مكرر .




mrmr120 قال:


> *جزيرة سانت هيلانة بالمحيط الهندي *​
> 
> *واسم عشيقتة *
> 
> [FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*جوزفين*[/FONT]​


جواب صحيح .....لكن ( في المحيط الأطلسي ) .
ثلاث علامات كامله .




thelife.pro قال:


> ممكن انا احط سؤال و هاد السؤال لكل مين بيهتم بمادة العربي
> واذا حدا بيعرفو
> بجد انا رح اعترف فيه انو معلم ومستعد اعطيه النقط الي عندي بعتقد صارو 6 لانو السؤال الماضي مجاوب عليه صح
> اذا ممكن اطرح السؤال قولولي
> ...


تعطيه نقاطك ؟؟؟؟؟
ممنوع !
لو واحد حب يحط أسئله و وافقنا له ......لكان يفترض أن نسمح لكل من أراد أن يضع أسئله !ّ!
فيكون التنظيم : في حالة خطر !!!
شكرا لاٍهتمامك ......  منتظرين منك أي اٍقتراخت لتطوير المسابقه ( بالرسائل الخاصه ) .
أسئله :
السؤال الأول :
ولايه ألاسكا الأمريكيه !!
هذه الولايه لم تكن أمريكيه بالأصل ......بل اٍشترتها ألولايات المتحده من دوله أخرى !!
ما اٍسم تلك الدوله و كم كان الثمن المدفوع ؟؟؟؟
السؤال الثاني نكرره :
عدد أسماء أربعة دول عربيه تقع على الخليج العربي .


----------



## قلم حر (5 مارس 2007)

النتائج بعد التعديل :
القيصر : 30
مرمر 120 : 19
أرووجه : 19
thelife.pro : 7
------------------------
للتنبيه : في حال تعدد الاٍجابات الصحيحه ( المتشابهه ), ستتم اٍضافة علامة اٍضافيه لصاحب أول جواب صحيح .


----------



## thelife.pro (5 مارس 2007)

السؤال الأول :
ولايه ألاسكا الأمريكيه !!
هذه الولايه لم تكن أمريكيه بالأصل ......بل اٍشترتها ألولايات المتحده من دوله أخرى !!
ما اٍسم تلك الدوله و كم كان الثمن المدفوع ؟؟؟؟
اسم الدولة روسيا ( القيصرية )
والثمن المدفوع هو   سبعة ملايين ومائتي الف دولار اميركي 
السؤال الثاني نكرره :
عدد أسماء أربعة دول عربيه تقع على الخليج العربي .[/QUOTE]


مشكور اخي السرمدلي


----------



## قلم حر (10 مارس 2007)

thelife.pro قال:


> السؤال الأول :
> ولايه ألاسكا الأمريكيه !!
> هذه الولايه لم تكن أمريكيه بالأصل ......بل اٍشترتها ألولايات المتحده من دوله أخرى !!
> ما اٍسم تلك الدوله و كم كان الثمن المدفوع ؟؟؟؟
> ...


 

مشكور اخي السرمدلي[/quote]
جواب ممتاز .
للعلم : هذا سؤال مكرر من أسئله قديمه .....لم يجب عليه أحد !
أسئله :
السؤال الأول :
لوحة ( العشاء السري .....أو العشاء الأخير )  : لوحه شهيره لفنان شهير !
من هو ؟
السؤال الثاني : نكرر 
عدد أسماء أربعة دول عربيه تقع على الخليج العربي .


----------



## قلم حر (10 مارس 2007)

السمردلي قال:


> النتائج بعد التعديل :
> القيصر : 30
> مرمر 120 : 19
> أرووجه : 19
> ...


تم التعديل .


----------



## thelife.pro (10 مارس 2007)

السمردلي قال:


> مشكور اخي السرمدلي


جواب ممتاز .
للعلم : هذا سؤال مكرر من أسئله قديمه .....لم يجب عليه أحد !
أسئله :
السؤال الأول :
لوحة ( العشاء السري .....أو العشاء الأخير )  : لوحه شهيره لفنان شهير !
من هو ؟
السؤال الثاني : نكرر 
عدد أسماء أربعة دول عربيه تقع على الخليج العربي .[/QUOTE]

لك والله الك وحشة 
وينك وربي شتقنالك واشتقنا لاسالتك الحلوة 
انشاء الله خير .... انشاء الله ما يكون في شي 
على كل حال شو هل السؤال الحلوة مفكر ما رح اعرفو 
له له له انا ما دخلت غير لحتى اتصدر القئمة 

الفنان الذي رسم لوحة العشاء الاخير هو 
ليوناردو دافينشي

اخوك طوني


----------



## قلم حر (14 مارس 2007)

thelife.pro قال:


> جواب ممتاز .
> للعلم : هذا سؤال مكرر من أسئله قديمه .....لم يجب عليه أحد !
> أسئله :
> السؤال الأول :
> ...


 
لك والله الك وحشة 
وينك وربي شتقنالك واشتقنا لاسالتك الحلوة 
انشاء الله خير .... انشاء الله ما يكون في شي 
على كل حال شو هل السؤال الحلوة مفكر ما رح اعرفو 
له له له انا ما دخلت غير لحتى اتصدر القئمة 

الفنان الذي رسم لوحة العشاء الاخير هو 
ليوناردو دافينشي

اخوك طوني[/quote]
شكرا لاٍهتمامك .
عانيت فتره من عطل غريب جدا في الكمبيوتر .....منعني من دخول النت لأربعة أيام !!!
و أيضا بعدها عانيت من البطء الشديد في تصفح المنتدى و كتابة المداخلات و تحريرها ( عن اللزوم ) .....حتى أحيانا كان ردي يلزمه أكثر من عشرة دقائق ( بعد اٍضافته ) حتى تظهر لي شاشه تقول ( error )  و بدون وجود رد لي !!! ( هههههههههههه .... جلطه مو هيك ؟؟؟؟ ) .
المهم :
جوابك صح كالعاده !
و أنا لا أحاول أن أضع الأسئله الصعبه .....لكن أحاول أن أنوع في تخصصات الأسئله !
لكن يبدو أن أغلبية المشاركين هنا ( هجروا المسابقه ) ....و قد نحولها لأسبوعيه ( بوجود عدد من الأسئله و ليس سؤال واحد فقط ) .
الأسئله الجديده :
الأول :
ما هو أكثر كواكب المجموعه الشمسيه في درجة حرارته العليا ( أي في عز النهار على ذلك الكوكب .....( طوني : أنت تحديدا كن حذرا في الاٍجابه ( لسبب سأورده لاحقا ) ).
الثاني :
مكرر 
عدد أسماء أربعة دول عربيه تقع على الخليج العربي .


----------



## قلم حر (14 مارس 2007)

_النتائج بعد التعديل :
القيصر : 30
مرمر 120 : 19
أرووجه : 19
thelife.pro : 13
------------------------
للتنبيه : في حال تعدد الاٍجابات الصحيحه ( المتشابهه ), ستتم اٍضافة علامة اٍضافيه لصاحب أول جواب صحيح ._


----------



## thelife.pro (14 مارس 2007)

عانيت فتره من عطل غريب جدا في الكمبيوتر .....منعني من دخول النت لأربعة أيام !!!
و أيضا بعدها عانيت من البطء الشديد في تصفح المنتدى و كتابة المداخلات و تحريرها ( عن اللزوم ) .....حتى أحيانا كان ردي يلزمه أكثر من عشرة دقائق ( بعد اٍضافته ) حتى تظهر لي شاشه تقول ( error )  و بدون وجود رد لي !!! ( هههههههههههه .... جلطه مو هيك ؟؟؟؟ ) .
هاد جلطة والله بيجلط بلد  هاد ...... ما بيشبه اي شي بالمجموعة الشمسية ......هههههه

لكن يبدو أن أغلبية المشاركين هنا ( هجروا المسابقه ) ....و قد نحولها لأسبوعيه ( بوجود عدد من الأسئله و ليس سؤال واحد فقط ) .
مافي مشكلة المهم تبقى المسابقة ولو كانت سنوية المهم يكون في اسئلة واجوبة و معرفة 
الأسئله الجديده :
الأول :
ما هو أكثر كواكب المجموعه الشمسيه في درجة حرارته العليا ( أي في عز النهار على ذلك الكوكب .....( طوني : أنت تحديدا كن حذرا في الاٍجابه ( لسبب سأورده لاحقا ) ).
والله انت خيلتني بكلمة " كن حذار " 
ان عطارد هو اقرب الكواكب الى الشمس لكن ليس اكثر الكواكب حرارة 
الزهرة  هو اكثر كواكب المجموعة الشمسية حرارة وتبلغ الحرارة على سطحة كحرارة متوسطة  465 درجة وقد تصل الى 480 درجة والسبب اذكره عندما تكون الاجابة صحيحة 

انشاء الله تكون صح 

اخوك طوني


----------



## القيصر (14 مارس 2007)

ما هو أكثر كواكب المجموعه الشمسيه في درجة حرارته العليا ( أي في عز النهار على ذلك الكوكب)
الزهره : متوسط حرارته 449 درجة مئوية.


----------



## kurapica (14 مارس 2007)

*هاي يا جماعة
اللي فهمتو  ان في اسئلة والاعضاء يجاوبوا عليها وبس..حلو كده
اكثر كواكب المجموعة الشمسية في درجة حرارته العليا : الزهرة درجة حرارته تصل الى 480 درجة مئوية بسبب ظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري اللي سببها غاز ثاني اوكسيد الكربون في الغلاف الجوي
صح جوابي ولا غلط؟:new2: *


----------



## ارووجة (14 مارس 2007)

*رح جاوب عالسؤال التاني بما انه السؤال الاول جاوبو عليه*


> عدد أسماء أربعة دول عربيه تقع على الخليج العربي



*الكويت قطر السعودية الامارات  ايران  والبحرين*


----------



## قلم حر (15 مارس 2007)

thelife.pro قال:


> الأول :
> ما هو أكثر كواكب المجموعه الشمسيه في درجة حرارته العليا ( أي في عز النهار على ذلك الكوكب .....( طوني : أنت تحديدا كن حذرا في الاٍجابه ( لسبب سأورده لاحقا ) ).
> والله انت خيلتني بكلمة " كن حذار "
> ان عطارد هو اقرب الكواكب الى الشمس لكن ليس اكثر الكواكب حرارة
> ...


صح ......كالعاده .



القيصر قال:


> ما هو أكثر كواكب المجموعه الشمسيه في درجة حرارته العليا ( أي في عز النهار على ذلك الكوكب)
> الزهره : متوسط حرارته 449 درجة مئوية.


كمان صح .



kurapica قال:


> *هاي يا جماعة*
> *اللي فهمتو ان في اسئلة والاعضاء يجاوبوا عليها وبس..حلو كده*
> *اكثر كواكب المجموعة الشمسية في درجة حرارته العليا : الزهرة درجة حرارته تصل الى 480 درجة مئوية بسبب ظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري اللي سببها غاز ثاني اوكسيد الكربون في الغلاف الجوي*
> *صح جوابي ولا غلط؟:new2: *


كمان صح ..... لكن تكملة اٍجابتك غير صحيحه ( و غير دقيقه ) !
المهم : جوابك على السؤال : صح ( علامه كامله .
أهلا بيك .



ارووجة قال:


> *رح جاوب عالسؤال التاني بما انه السؤال الاول جاوبو عليه*
> 
> 
> *الكويت قطر السعودية الامارات ايران والبحرين*


و ين هالغيبه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اٍن شاء الله خير .
جوابك كالعاده صحيح .
-------------------------------
أسئله جديده :
السؤال الأول ( ثلاث علامات ):
رتب الدول التاليه ( بحسب عدد السكان ) من الأكثر للأقل :
البرازيل , كندا , اليابان , باكستان , الأرجنتين , مصر .
السؤال الثاني ( علامتان ):
أذكر أسم دولتين أوروبيتين موجودتين على شكل جزويره ( أو جزء من جزيره ) في البحر المتوسط .
تذكير : للمتسابق الحق بالاٍجابه على سؤال واحد فقط !


----------



## قلم حر (15 مارس 2007)

_النتائج بعد التعديل :
القيصر : 33
مرمر 120 : 19
أرووجه : 21
thelife.pro : 17_
_kurapica :3
------------------------
للتنبيه : في حال تعدد الاٍجابات الصحيحه ( المتشابهه ), ستتم اٍضافة علامة اٍضافيه لصاحب أول جواب صحيح ._


----------



## ارووجة (15 مارس 2007)

*خيرررر... ظرووف ^_^*



> السؤال الأول ( ثلاث علامات ):
> رتب الدول التاليه ( بحسب عدد السكان ) من الأكثر للأقل :
> البرازيل , كندا , اليابان , باكستان , الأرجنتين , مصر .




*برازيل
باكستان
يابان
مصر
الارجنتين
كندا*


*وبتمنى يكون صح*


----------



## thelife.pro (15 مارس 2007)

اروووووووووجة برافوا عليكي سبقتيني
والله الحق مو علي هاذ الخطوط بحلب مضروبة وما قدرت ادخل 
بس عادي 
عدد سكان الدول من الاكثر الى الاقل هي : 
برازيل
باكستان
يابان
مصر
الارجنتين
كندا

اروجة لا تفكري عمبقلدك بس هاد اللي طلع معي انا كمان 
ههههههههه
 انشاء الله يكونوا صح 

اخوك طوني


----------



## thelife.pro (15 مارس 2007)

اروجة خليكي بالمسابقة وخلينا نشوف مين بدو يسبق 
الفرق خمس نقط لصالحك 

نكشوا بهل الكتب وهاتوا اسئلة لعنا


----------



## ارووجة (16 مارس 2007)

*اهلين اخي  طوووني
^_^  انشالله يكون جوابنا  صح*


----------



## thelife.pro (16 مارس 2007)

قطعتيلي قلبي لما قريت اسمك
فكرت ان السمردلي كتب سؤال ولحقتي جاوبتي قبلي 
وينك يا سمردلي 
نحن بانتظارك


----------



## قلم حر (17 مارس 2007)

ارووجة قال:


> *خيرررر... ظرووف ^_^*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


جواب ممتاز لسؤال بحاجه لوقت للجواب عليه .
أهلا بعودتك .
و من أيمتى بيكون جوابك مش صح .....خصوصا لما ما تكوني مستعجله ؟؟؟؟؟



thelife.pro قال:


> اروووووووووجة برافوا عليكي سبقتيني
> والله الحق مو علي هاذ الخطوط بحلب مضروبة وما قدرت ادخل
> بس عادي
> عدد سكان الدول من الاكثر الى الاقل هي :
> ...


شكلك عم بتقلد أرووجه ( ههههههههههههههه ) .
عم أستفزك .



thelife.pro قال:


> اروجة خليكي بالمسابقة وخلينا نشوف مين بدو يسبق
> الفرق خمس نقط لصالحك
> 
> نكشوا بهل الكتب وهاتوا اسئلة لعنا


كتب ؟؟؟؟؟
أنا كل أسئلتي من الذاكره فقط !!
--------------------------------
أسئله جديده :
السؤال الأول ( ثلاث علامات ) :
عدد ثلاث من أنواع الغازات المسببه ل ( ظاهرة الدفيئه ) .
السؤال الثاني مكرر( علامتان ) :
أذكر أسم دولتين أوروبيتين موجودتين على شكل جزيره ( أو جزء من جزيره ) في البحر المتوسط .
تذكير : للمتسابق الحق بالاٍجابه على سؤال واحد فقط !


----------



## قلم حر (17 مارس 2007)

_النتائج بعد التعديل :
القيصر : 33
مرمر 120 : 19
أرووجه : 25
thelife.pro : 20_
_kurapica :3
------------------------
للتنبيه : في حال تعدد الاٍجابات الصحيحه ( المتشابهه ), ستتم اٍضافة علامة اٍضافيه لصاحب أول جواب صحيح ._


----------



## thelife.pro (17 مارس 2007)

عدد ثلاث من أنواع الغازات المسببه ل ( ظاهرة الدفيئه ) .

صعي مانو من الذاكرة بس اعتبرو  دخل للذاكرة وتثبت فيها 

اول شغلة بدي اشكرك على السؤال 
تاني شغلة بدي اشكرك على الجواب 
السمردلي طيب انت حاططلنا الموضوع ومثبته وبدك ما نعرف الجواب 
الغازات هي  : 
ثاني اوكسيد الكربون    co2
الميثان    cH 4 
 ثاني اوكسيد النيتروجين  N2O
ومشان ما تفكر ان ناقل مو فاهم رح اشرح شوي
بالنسبة لغاز ثاني اوكسيد النيتروجين يسمى  الغاز المضحك 
ورح اكتبلك احلى موضوع عنه 
او رح اضيفه بالموضوع الذي كتبته انت 

اخوك طوني 
ارووووووووووووجة سبقتك


----------



## thelife.pro (17 مارس 2007)

قلت لحالي هلق السمردلي ما رح يتركني 
ورح يقلي اخدت الجواب من عندي 
مشان هيك رح اكتب 

الغازات المسببة لدفيئة هي : 
1- بخار الماء 
2- غاز الفحم " الكربون " الاحادي والثنائي 
3- الميتان 
4- اكسيد الآزوت 
5- الاوزون 
6- مركبات كلور فلور الكربون 

على فكرة السمردلي بدي اشكرك كتير لانك عمتفتحلنا بواب ما كنا شايفينها 
اخوك طوني 

صعي كتبت الموضوع بالمنتدى العلمي والرابط 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17467


----------



## kurapica (18 مارس 2007)

*كمان صح ..... لكن تكملة اٍجابتك غير صحيحه ( و غير دقيقه ) !
المهم : جوابك على السؤال : صح ( علامه كامله .
أهلا بيك .

له له له له

انا جوابي غير دقيق..لاء زعلت :beee: 

انا بمزح يا سمردلي ما تاخذها جد :t33: 

بس عندي سؤال

الاجوبة بيصير نطلعها من النت ولا لازم نكون عارفين المعلومة ؟

 علشان بصراحة انا طلعت الجواب والسبب كمان من النت

هاي شغلة..الشغلة الثانية في سؤال بيقول الغازات المسببة لظاهرة الدفيئة

لو الاسم الاصلي للظاهرة بالانكليزي ياريت كان كتبته
لاني ما فهمت شو الدفيئة

لكن خلص السؤال راح ..بس اقصد ياريت لو تكتب عربي وانكليزي هيك مصطلحات*


----------



## قلم حر (18 مارس 2007)

kurapica قال:


> *كمان صح ..... لكن تكملة اٍجابتك غير صحيحه ( و غير دقيقه ) !*
> *المهم : جوابك على السؤال : صح ( علامه كامله .*
> *أهلا بيك .*
> 
> ...


أهلا بيك .
أنا لن أصحح الأجوبه .....و سأنتظر ردك ( حتى الغد ) .
ليس المهم من يفوز أو أن يجمع نقاط ....  المهم نفيد بعض ....و لو بمعلومات بسيطه .
و هذه هي الفكره العامه للقسم و المسابقه .....و أظن أنك تعرف ذلك .
على فكره : كان المفروض أوضح أين الخطأ في ردك السابق ......و سأوضحه غدا ..... أذكر أنه لم يكن في الجواب الفعلي بل في اٍضافه للجواب .
منتظرين منك مشاركه مستمره .


----------



## thelife.pro (19 مارس 2007)

هلا بيك  kurapica  معنا بالمسابقة 

اخوك طوني 
بانتظار مشاركاتك


----------



## kurapica (19 مارس 2007)

السمردلي قال:


> أهلا بيك .
> أنا لن أصحح الأجوبه .....و سأنتظر ردك ( حتى الغد ) .
> ليس المهم من يفوز أو أن يجمع نقاط ....  المهم نفيد بعض ....و لو بمعلومات بسيطه .
> و هذه هي الفكره العامه للقسم و المسابقه .....و أظن أنك تعرف ذلك .
> ...



هذا صحيح يا سمردلي..انا دخلت معكم علشان الاستفادة

وكمان علشان اختبر درجة غبائي ( اقصد ذكائي :t33: )
لا انا بهزر

والحين بجاوب على السؤال

الغازات المسببة لظاهرة الدفيئة:
1- ثنائي اوكسيد الكربون
2- غاز الميثان
3- مركبات الكلورو فلورو كربون
4- بخار الماء
5- اوكسيد النتروز

وطبعا هذي مو كلها


----------



## kurapica (19 مارس 2007)

thelife.pro قال:


> هلا بيك  kurapica  معنا بالمسابقة
> 
> اخوك طوني
> بانتظار مشاركاتك




شكرا يا طوني

دخولي للنت متقطع جدا حاليا بسبب ظروف :smil13: 

على فكرة انا بتعجبني ال (له له له له ) بتاعتك
مهضومة كتير:t33: 



وبالمناسبة انا بنت :smil12:


----------



## ارووجة (19 مارس 2007)

*شكراااا اخي الغالي  سمردلي على كلامك  ^_^

اي سبئتني طوني    وااااااااااع*

*بما انك جاوبت عالاول  رح جاوب عالتاني*



> أذكر أسم دولتين أوروبيتين موجودتين على شكل جزيره ( أو جزء من جزيره ) في البحر المتوسط .



*مالطا  وقبرص*


----------



## thelife.pro (19 مارس 2007)

kurapica قال:


> شكرا يا طوني
> 
> دخولي للنت متقطع جدا حاليا بسبب ظروف :smil13:
> 
> ...



اهلا فيكي مرة تانية معنا 
ولو كان دخولك للنت متقطع المهم بهل الدخول للنت تزورينا 
واهلا فيكي سواء شب او بنت 
و ينك يا سمردلي عجزنا بدون اسئلة :banned:


----------



## candy shop (20 مارس 2007)

ايه يا ارووجه مفيش اختيارات


----------



## قلم حر (20 مارس 2007)

thelife.pro قال:


> قلت لحالي هلق السمردلي ما رح يتركني
> ورح يقلي اخدت الجواب من عندي
> مشان هيك رح اكتب
> 
> ...


جواب صحيح تماما .


kurapica قال:


> هذا صحيح يا سمردلي..انا دخلت معكم علشان الاستفادة
> 
> وكمان علشان اختبر درجة غبائي ( اقصد ذكائي :t33: )
> لا انا بهزر
> ...


كمان جواب صحيح ..... و من هذا الجواب نعلم ( عدم دقة جوابك السابق ) لأنكي قلتي : الدفيئه سببها غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون .....بينما السبب أكثر من غاز .....أهمها ثاني أكسيد الكربون .



ارووجة قال:


> *شكراااا اخي الغالي سمردلي على كلامك ^_^*
> 
> *اي سبئتني طوني وااااااااااع*
> 
> ...


جواب صحيح .
و كلامي لم يكن مجامله أبدا أبدا .
و المسابقه تشهد .



thelife.pro قال:


> اهلا فيكي مرة تانية معنا
> ولو كان دخولك للنت متقطع المهم بهل الدخول للنت تزورينا
> واهلا فيكي سواء شب او بنت
> و ينك يا سمردلي عجزنا بدون اسئلة :banned:


اٍجاني فايروس على الكومبيوتر !!!!
حظ بيفلق الصخر !!!
بيعين الله .
------------------------------
أسئله جديده :
السؤال الأول : هوميروس ؟؟؟
من هو( بسطر فقط ) و ما أشهر مؤلفاته ؟
السؤال الثاني :
كم كان عمر الاٍسكندر المقدوني عندما مات و ما كان لقبه ؟
( سنعتبر كلا السؤالين السابقين بثلاث علامات ....لتقارب صعوبتهم ) ...و نذكر : ممنوع الاٍجابه على أكثر من سؤال واحد ) !


----------



## قلم حر (20 مارس 2007)

_النتائج بعد التعديل :
القيصر : 33
مرمر 120 : 19
أرووجه : 27
thelife.pro : 23_
_kurapica :6
------------------------
للتنبيه : في حال تعدد الاٍجابات الصحيحه ( المتشابهه ), ستتم اٍضافة علامة اٍضافيه لصاحب أول جواب صحيح ._


----------



## thelife.pro (20 مارس 2007)

السمردلي قال:


> جواب صحيح تماما .
> 
> كمان جواب صحيح ..... و من هذا الجواب نعلم ( عدم دقة جوابك السابق ) لأنكي قلتي : الدفيئه سببها غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون .....بينما السبب أكثر من غاز .....أهمها ثاني أكسيد الكربون .
> 
> ...




هوميروس Homer شاعر اغريقي شهير وهو كاتب الملحمتين : الإلياذة والأوديسا الرائعتين و يعتبر هوميروس هو (شاعر الحضارة الاغريقية)

انشاء الله تكون صح 
اخوكن طوني


----------



## ارووجة (20 مارس 2007)

* سبئتنى كمان مرة ههههههه

رح جاوب عالتاني*



> كم كان عمر الاٍسكندر المقدوني عندما مات و ما كان لقبه ؟



*كان عمره 33  

ولقبه "اعظم محارب في التاريخ"*


----------



## thelife.pro (21 مارس 2007)

ارووجة قال:


> * سبئتنى كمان مرة ههههههه
> 
> رح جاوب عالتاني*
> 
> ...



:t39: :t39: :t39: :t39: :t39: :t39: :t39: :t39: :t39: :t39: :t39: 
مو المهم مين بيسبق المهم تكون الاجوبة صح 
والسمردلي على اساس بدو يعمل المسابقة اسبوعية وحط فيها شي 7000 سؤال ههههههه:bud: 

دي دي دي 
بدنا اسئلة جديدة 
سويهم خمس اسئلة كل يوم ومن حقنا نجاوب على الكل 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## قلم حر (21 مارس 2007)

ارووجة قال:


> * سبئتنى كمان مرة ههههههه*
> 
> *رح جاوب عالتاني*
> 
> ...


له عدة ألقاب .....منها أيضا ( ذو القرنين ) !
جواب صحيح .


thelife.pro قال:


> هوميروس Homer شاعر اغريقي شهير وهو كاتب الملحمتين : الإلياذة والأوديسا الرائعتين و يعتبر هوميروس هو (شاعر الحضارة الاغريقية)
> 
> انشاء الله تكون صح
> اخوكن طوني


صح !



thelife.pro قال:


> :t39: :t39: :t39: :t39: :t39: :t39: :t39: :t39: :t39: :t39: :t39:
> مو المهم مين بيسبق المهم تكون الاجوبة صح
> والسمردلي على اساس بدو يعمل المسابقة اسبوعية وحط فيها شي 7000 سؤال ههههههه:bud:
> 
> ...


أنا ناوي أسويها سنويه !!!
بس اٍتنين بيشاركو ؟؟؟؟؟
و البقيه ......مشاركات موسميه !!
كأن الأسئله صعبه أو أن البحث عنها صعب على النت !!!
و هلأ : خليني أفكر شوي بأسئله جديده !!!
لقيتهم :
السؤال الأول :
لبنان ؟؟؟
ماذا يعني اٍسم لبنان ؟؟؟؟
( ثلاث علامات ) .
سوريه ؟؟؟
ماذا يعني اٍسم سوريه و ما أصله ؟؟؟
أربع علامات !


----------



## قلم حر (21 مارس 2007)

_النتائج بعد التعديل :
القيصر : 33
مرمر 120 : 19
أرووجه : 30
thelife.pro : 26_
_kurapica :6
------------------------
للتنبيه : في حال تعدد الاٍجابات الصحيحه ( المتشابهه ), ستتم اٍضافة علامة اٍضافيه لصاحب أول جواب صحيح ._


----------



## marcelino (21 مارس 2007)

*المهم فين الاسئله الجديدة؟؟*


----------



## ارووجة (21 مارس 2007)

> سوريه ؟؟؟
> ماذا يعني اٍسم سوريه و ما أصله ؟؟؟



*نسبة لصور مدينتها البحرية...فاليونان  اطلقو  عليها سورية بدلوا  حرف  الصاد بالسين لانه مافي حرف  صاد  بلغتهم
يعني من سووور

ومو متأكدة 100%*


----------



## thelife.pro (21 مارس 2007)

السؤال الأول :
سوريا ؟؟؟
ماذا يعني اٍسم سوريا ؟؟؟؟

اروجة جوابك ممكن يكون صح 
بس انا شفت غير جواب 
وبعتقد انه الاحدث
وعلى فكرة يا السمردلي لحد الان العلماء ما اتفقوا على اصل كلمة سوريا وما معناها
بس ما فيني غير اعطيكن جوابي والباقي على الله 
بعد الحرب العالمية الأولى كان اسم سيروس ( سوري ) بالنسبة للرومان يعني كل شخص يتكلم السريانية وينبه المؤرخ الدكتور فيليب حتي  بأن تسمية سورية لم تكن واردة في النص العبري الأصلي للعهد القديم ولكنها استعملت في الترجمة السبعينية للدلالة على آرام والآراميين . واليوم توصل المؤرخ إلى إضاءة جديدة على أصول اسم سورية حيث تم العثور على قاموس عربي سنسكريتي وإذ بلفظة سورية موجودة فيها باللغة السنسكريتية ومعناها الشمس ومن هنا اتضح اشتقاق اللفظة سورية أي أنها من اللغة السنسكريتية وتكتب بالألف الطويلة ومعنى الإسم الشمس .

هذا يؤدي : 
اصل كلمة سوريا هي سنسكريتية ومعناها الشمس 

تحياتي 
اخوكن طوني


----------



## kurapica (22 مارس 2007)

السمردلي قال:


> له عدة ألقاب .....منها أيضا ( ذو القرنين ) !
> جواب صحيح .
> 
> صح !
> ...



لا يا سمردلي مو بس اثنين..انا الثالثة:boxing: 


بجاوب على سؤال سورية

هناك أقوال بالنسبة لهذه التسمية
الاول : أنها سميت سورية نسبة إلى صور مدينتها البحرية الشهيرة وقد عرف اليونان أهلها لكثرة ترددهم إلى بلادهم للتجارة فسموهم سوريين وبلادهم سورية بإبدال الصاد بالسين لعدم وجود الصاد في لغتهم
الثاني :
أن اليونان سموا هذه البلاد سورية نسبة إلى آسور أو آسيريا بلاد الآشوريين لأن الآشوريين كانوا يتولون سورية عند استفحال أمر اليونان فنسبوا سورية إليهم مخففين اللفظة بحذف الهجاء الأول والمبادلة بين السين والشين 

الثالث :تم العثور على قاموس عربي سنسكريتي وموجودة فيها لفظة سورية باللغة السنسكريتية ومعناها الشمس ومن هنا اتضح اشتقاق اللفظة سورية أي أنها من اللغة السنسكريتية وتكتب بالألف الطويلة ومعنى الإسم الشمس

وهناك مقولة نسبة سوريا للملك سورس الذي حكمها فسمي الناس سورسيين ثم خففت إلى سوريين


----------



## kurapica (22 مارس 2007)

thelife.pro قال:


> السؤال الأول :
> سوريا ؟؟؟
> ماذا يعني اٍسم سوريا ؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...



طوني انا ما انتبهت على جوابك

لاني جاوبت نفس الجواب بالنسبة للقاموس العربي السنسكريتي

الظاهر اننا جبنا الجواب من نفس المكان :spor2:


----------



## قلم حر (22 مارس 2007)

marcelino قال:


> *المهم فين الاسئله الجديدة؟؟*


البحار بيتعب في المناطق البريه !!!
أنا بكتب الأسئله في آخر مداخلة تصحيح الأجوبه و توزيع العلامات ......ثم أكتب مداخله جديده فيها النتائج الجديده .
منتظرين مشاركاتك يا ( كابتن ) .



ارووجة قال:


> *نسبة لصور مدينتها البحرية...فاليونان اطلقو عليها سورية بدلوا حرف الصاد بالسين لانه مافي حرف صاد بلغتهم*
> *يعني من سووور*
> 
> *ومو متأكدة 100%*


لولا صور ....لكن كلام دقيق نسبيا !!!
سيتم الشرح في جواب منفصل .



thelife.pro قال:


> السؤال الأول :
> سوريا ؟؟؟
> ماذا يعني اٍسم سوريا ؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...


اٍستنتاجك غير دقيق يا ( سوري ) !!
فالكلمه تعني ( الشمس ) .....لكن أصلها ليس سنسكريتي !!



kurapica قال:


> لا يا سمردلي مو بس اثنين..انا الثالثة:boxing:
> 
> 
> بجاوب على سؤال سورية
> ...


الجواب الصحيح باللون الأحمر !!
و بما أنه هناك أجوبه متضاربه كثيرا .....بل هناك تأكيد على عدم وجود أصل واحد أكيد للاٍسم .
سأكتب الجواب .....بعد البحث عن مصدر تأكيدي لمعلوماتي ( مصدري آشوري سرياني ...و كلاهم يعنيان سوري ) !
يتبع : بتأكيد للجواب و توزيع للعلامات .....قريبا جدا !
-------------------------------
الأسئله :
الأول ( مكرر ) : ثلاث علامات :
ما هو معنى ( لبنان ) ؟؟؟؟
الثاني : كمان ثلاث علامات :
ما هو معنى ( الأردن ) ؟؟؟


----------



## قلم حر (22 مارس 2007)

بداية نتطرق لبعض المعلومات عن اللغه السريانيه ( أو الأشوريه أو الآراميه و هما الأصل ...والفرق في جزئيات بسيطه ....و كلا من الآشوري و السرياني يفهم لغة الآخر ....و الفروقات كأنها لهجه مختلفه فقط ..... حسيب أقوال أصدقائي من الطرفين )


> *اللغة السريانية : هي إحدى اللغات السامية القديمة وتسمى بالأرامية أيضاً وقد أحرزت من الأنتشار الهائل ما لم تفز به أي لغة في العالم من فجر التاريخ وحتى اليوم إلا اللغة الانكليزية في هذا العهد . وقد كانت لغة أهالي سورية وما بين النهرين وامتدت إلى الجزيرة العربية ومصر . وأضحت يوماً ما اللغة الرسمية في دولتي أشور وبابل بعد اضمحلال لغتها الأكادية القديمة وذلك في نهاية القرن السابع قبل الميلاد / سقوط المملكة الأشورية / كما أضحت لغة الدولة الفارسية منذ عهد ارطحششت ولغة اليهود الدارجة في فلسطين بعد الجلاء البابلي أعني منذ القرن السادس قبل الميلاد ولذلك دعيت أيضاً بالكلدانية والعبرية وامتدت أيضاً إلى ايران والى المناطق المجاورة لها إلى أن كان رجال الدين اليهودي يستخدمونها في مواعظهم الدينية في مناطق الحدود الايرانية الهندية وبلغت بلاد الصين بعد الميلاد بواسطةالرهبان والنساطرة .وكانت في هذا كله لغة الأدب والعلم والسياسة والتجارة . *​*وتميزت بكونها لغة مقدسة حيث تكلم بها السيد المسيح وأمه ورسله وبها نزل جانب من الكتاب المقدس . *​*منذ القرن السادس قبل الميلاد وتشعبت إلى لهجات عديدة وأهمها اطلاقاً وأفصحها لهجتان:*​*1- اللهجة الرهوية المسيحية التي بها كتب علماء الكنيسة السريانية الارثوذكسية ادبهم وعلمهم وهي اليوم لهجة السريان الارثوذكس والسريان الكاثوليك والموارنة .*​*2- واللهجة الثانية هي اللهجة الشرقية وهي لهجة الكلدان والنساطرة / آشورية وكلدان /*​*النتيجة: *​*- امتداد اللغة المحكية إلى مصر وشبه الجزيرة العربية وأيران وبلاد ما بين النهرين وبلغت الصين والهند .*
> *- اللهجات السريانية :1- غربية / سريان أرثوذكس .*​*2- شرقية / آشورية وكلدان *​


​:لنبدا بشيء من التفصيل ​اللغه السريانيه ( أو الآراميه أو الآشوريه ) هي نفس اللغه .......لكنها تحوي اٍختلافات بسيطه ( كمافي اللهجات ) .  ​بالعوده للتاريخ كان الآشوريون هم آخر دوله مستقله اٍعتمدت هذه اللغه كلغه رسميه .....و عندما جائت الدوله اليونانيه و قضت على دولة ( آشور ) سمت تلك البلاد ( سوريه ) باٍسم بلاد ) الآشوريين ....و بالمعنى اللغوي ( الآسوريين )لعدم وجود حرف الشين باللغه اليونانيi​أي تمت تسمية تلك البلاد ببلاد ال​( assyrian )​مع وضع اِشاره تشبه الرقم ثمانيه ( بالأرقام العربيه الحاليه ) فوق حرف ال ​( s)​لتحويلها ل ( شين بدل سين )لكن تلك الاٍشاره اٍنقرضت لعدم تداولها و أهميتها !!​فتغيرت التسميه الى الحرف سين بدل شين ....وتعني في الأصل : أشوري ( بالشين ) و سرياني ( بالسين )....و مع مرور الزمن ....تطورت ل ​( syrian )​و تعني سوري .... و منها تشتق سوريا و تعني​ syria​-----------------------------------​أتمنى أن أكون وفقت بهذا الشرح .​ملاحظات : كلمة ( آشور ) تعني الشمس .....و مهما ترجمناها للغات القديمه .....تبقى ترجمة معاني الأسماء ثابته ....أاٍن كنا ترجمناها للسنسكريتيه أو العربيه أو الاٍنجليزيه !​و كلمة آشور هي أصل التسميه ل ( سوري ) .....​سأبحث لكم عن روابط معتمده ( باللغه العربيه ) لتأكيد المعلومه .....و سأؤجل التصحيح حتى أجلبها .....منعا لأي ظلم .​موفقون .​​​


----------



## قلم حر (25 مارس 2007)

الأسئله :
الأول ( مكرر ) : ثلاث علامات :
ما هو معنى ( لبنان ) ؟؟؟؟
الثاني : كمان ثلاث علامات :
ما هو معنى ( الأردن ) ؟؟؟
------------------------------
هل هي أسئله صعبه ؟؟؟
أم هناك سبب آخر لعدم وجود أي جواب ؟؟


----------



## قلم حر (26 مارس 2007)

تعقيب على السؤال السابق :
أولا :
http://st-takla.org/Coptic-Bible-Maps/Engeel-1-Old-Testament/Bible-Map-038-Assyrian-Empire.html
 ثانيا :
لاحظو العنوان هنا :
*Arabic: Assyria in Syria* 
الرابط :
http://www.furkono.com/modules.php?name=News&file=categories&op=newindex&catid=2
الثالث :
مقاله أنصح بقرائتها كثيرا ....و هي رائعه :
http://www.freesuryoyo.org/index.ph...=2&PHPSESSID=82840981e6454fad8f56df2112b080a7

-------------------------------
بصراحه فوجئت لكثرة الأسباب المفترضه للتسميه !!


----------



## thelife.pro (26 مارس 2007)

شكرا لك اخ السمردلي 
وانا الان اقرأ المقالة 
واعتذر لعدم اجابتي لحد الان على الاسئلة 
ولكن كنت مسافر وقد عدت الان ورح اجاوبك 
وانت ضفلي كام علامة ماحدا شايفنا هههههههه
عمبمزح مابحب الغش 
باي


----------



## thelife.pro (26 مارس 2007)

بالنسبة للمقالة ففعلا مقالة بتخيل .... 
شكرا الك


----------



## thelife.pro (26 مارس 2007)

اما بالنسبة للسؤال :
رح جاوب على الاردن 
يعود الاسم إلى نهر الأردن وهناك أكثر من تفسير لمعنى اسمه، إذ يقال: إن الأردن ( مثله مثل فلسطين) أحد أحفاد نوح عليه السلام ، ويقال: إن معنى الأردن " الشدة " و " الغلبة "، ويقال : إن الأردن هو " الغور المنحدِر" ، أما كلمة جوردان فهي جمع لاسم رافده جور( بانياس) ورافده دان (اللدان). 

بتمنى تكون الاجابة صح


----------



## قلم حر (28 مارس 2007)

أحد ردوك هو الصحيح !!
بدي جواب واحد بس ......أنا خربطني عدد الأجوبه في السؤال ( عن سوريه ) !!
فلتختر أفضل جواب برأيك !
و للبقيه : نفس التعليق .


----------



## thelife.pro (28 مارس 2007)

السمردلي 
سميت بالاردن نسبة الى نهر الاردن  على ما اعتقد 
ومعنى الاسم : الشدة او الغلبة 
بتمنى تكون الاجابة صحيحة 
بعدين ليش بخلان علينا بالاسئلة 
ههههههههههههههههه عمبمزح 

مشكور والله عمنتعبك معنا وانت عمبتدور على الاسئلة وعلى الاجوبة كمان 
شكرا كتير الك وربي يخليك


----------



## قلم حر (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*



thelife.pro قال:


> السمردلي
> سميت بالاردن نسبة الى نهر الاردن على ما اعتقد
> ومعنى الاسم : الشدة او الغلبة
> بتمنى تكون الاجابة صحيحة
> ...


أستغرب من تعدد الاٍجابات على النت !!
شكلي لازم أبحث عن الأجوبه قبل ما أسأل من ذاكرتي !
على الأغلب : الأردن تعني النازل أو الشديد الاٍنحدار ( مثل الأخدود العميق ) .
لكن نحسب جوابك صحيحا لتعدد الأجوبه و صعوبة التأكد من أي الأجوبه هو التام الصحه !
-------------------------
أسئله جديده .
نكرر :
ما معنى اٍسم ( لبنان ) ؟
ثلاث علامات .
السؤال الثاني :
ما هي عاصمة ( السلفادور ) ؟ ....سؤال لن تنسو جوابه أبدا .
( علامتان ) .


----------



## ارووجة (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*

*عاصمة السلفادور  سان سلفادور ^_^*


----------



## thelife.pro (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*



السمردلي قال:


> أستغرب من تعدد الاٍجابات على النت !!
> شكلي لازم أبحث عن الأجوبه قبل ما أسأل من ذاكرتي !
> على الأغلب : الأردن تعني النازل أو الشديد الاٍنحدار ( مثل الأخدود العميق ) .
> لكن نحسب جوابك صحيحا لتعدد الأجوبه و صعوبة التأكد من أي الأجوبه هو التام الصحه !
> ...


----------



## قلم حر (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*



ارووجة قال:


> *عاصمة السلفادور سان سلفادور ^_^*


تمام .....أكيد مش رايحه تنسيها ( لو ما كونتيش تعرفيها بالأصل ) .



thelife.pro قال:


> السمردلي قال:
> 
> 
> > أستغرب من تعدد الاٍجابات على النت !!
> ...


----------



## قلم حر (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*

_النتائج بعد التعديل :
القيصر : 33
مرمر 120 : 19
أرووجه : 35
thelife.pro : 35_
_kurapica :10
------------------------
للتنبيه : في حال تعدد الاٍجابات الصحيحه ( المتشابهه ), ستتم اٍضافة علامة اٍضافيه لصاحب أول جواب صحيح ._
---------------------------
ملاحظه : عن سؤال ( مامعنى سوريه؟ ) .
كوبابريكا : أربع علامات ( علامه كامله ) !
أرووجه و لايف برو : ثلاث علامات لكل منهما .
أول تعادل في المسابقه ....شكل التنافس سيكون مميز !
نتمنى أن لا يغيب أحد المتنافسين ....و أن يعود المتنافسون الغائبون .
باقي الأسئله : علامات تامه لكل جواب ( حسب علامات السؤال ) .


----------



## قلم حر (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*

طريقه جديده في الأجوبه ( أتمنى أن تعطوا موافقتكم عليها أو رفضكم ....أو أي اٍقتراحات أخرى):
تعدد أكبر في صعوبات الأسئله و العلامات ....على أمل أن يزداد عدد المشتركين و تزداد المنافسه .
السؤال الأول : خمس علامات !
و يكون على شكل شرح أو موضوع .....ليس كوبي بيست ..... لا يتعدى عشرة أسطر ...و يفضل أن يكون خمسه فقط .
سؤال ثلاث علامات ...كما سبق .
سؤال علامتان ...كما سبق .
سؤال الجوكر : أسبوعي .
عشر علامات كامله ( أو أجزاء منها ) .
يكون على شكل أسئله متعدده عن موضوع واحد ....و هذا رده تحديدا بالرسائال الخاصه ...و تنزل الاٍجابه بعد نهاية الأسبوع فقط ( أي عند التصحيح ) .
-------------------------------------------------
نعود لمسابقتنا :
السؤال الأول ( ثلاث علامات ):
دوله في أمريكا الجنوبيه تتحدث لغه غير الأسبانيه ؟؟؟ و هي الوحيده التي لا تتحدث الاٍسبانيه في تلك القاره .
السؤال الثاني ( علامتان ) :
دوله عربيه علمها من لون واحد و ليس عليه أي كتابه ؟


----------



## thelife.pro (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*



السمردلي قال:


> _النتائج بعد التعديل :
> القيصر : 33
> مرمر 120 : 19
> أرووجه : 35
> ...



موااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااافق 
المهم في اسئلة جديدة 
المهم ي منافسة 
لمهم ان المسابقة قربتنا لبعض 
وشكرا كتير الك


----------



## thelife.pro (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*

نعود لمسابقتنا :
السؤال الأول ( ثلاث علامات ):
دوله في أمريكا الجنوبيه تتحدث لغه غير الأسبانيه ؟؟؟ و هي الوحيده التي لا تتحدث الاٍسبانيه في تلك القاره .

الدولة الوحيدة في اميركا الجنوبية التي لا تتحدث اللغة الاسبانية هي دولة البرازيل وهي تتحدث اللغة البرتغالية


----------



## قلم حر (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*



thelife.pro قال:


> نعود لمسابقتنا :
> السؤال الأول ( ثلاث علامات ):
> دوله في أمريكا الجنوبيه تتحدث لغه غير الأسبانيه ؟؟؟ و هي الوحيده التي لا تتحدث الاٍسبانيه في تلك القاره .
> 
> الدولة الوحيدة في اميركا الجنوبية التي لا تتحدث اللغة الاسبانية هي دولة البرازيل وهي تتحدث اللغة البرتغالية


جواب صحيح و وحيد !!!
مبروك الصداره ....لأول مره .
------------------------------------
أسئله جديده :
السؤال الأول : من خلال ( حرب طرواده و قصتها الشهيره ) من هو أبو ( هيلين ) الحقيقي ؟
ثلاث علامات .
السؤال الثاني ( مكرر ) :
السؤال الثاني ( علامتان ) :
دوله عربيه علمها من لون واحد و ليس عليه أي كتابه ؟


----------



## قلم حر (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*

_النتائج بعد التعديل :
القيصر : 33
مرمر 120 : 19
أرووجه : 35
thelife.pro : 38
kurapica :10
------------------------
للتنبيه : في حال تعدد الاٍجابات الصحيحه ( المتشابهه ), ستتم اٍضافة علامة اٍضافيه لصاحب أول جواب صحيح ._
_ننتظر تعليق بقية المتسابقين على الاٍقتراحات ._


----------



## thelife.pro (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*



			
				قلم حر;251891 قال:
			
		

> جواب صحيح و وحيد !!!
> مبروك الصداره ....لأول مره .
> ------------------------------------
> أسئله جديده :
> ...


لك شو هل السؤال علم بلون واحد ....... يالطيف ما اصعبو 
عملت متل المسابقات السورية ..... بيسألوا شو لون البرتقالة ...... بجاوب المتسابق ..... مبينة لون البرتقالة اخضر بدها تنين يتناقشو عليها 
ههههههههههههههههه
شكرا لك 
وعلى فكرة اسمك الجديد حلو " قلم حر "


----------



## قلم حر (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*



> لك شو هل السؤال علم بلون واحد ....... يالطيف ما اصعبو
> عملت متل المسابقات السورية ..... بيسألوا شو لون البرتقالة ...... بجاوب المتسابق ..... مبينة لون البرتقالة اخضر بدها تنين يتناقشو عليها
> ههههههههههههههههه


هل بدأ الشعور بالغرور ؟؟؟؟
طوني : أحيانا أبسط المعلومات .....يجهلها أكبر العارفين !!
و كمان : المسابقه لجميـــــــــــــــــــــــــع الأعمار !!
عقوبه لك ( ههههههههههه ) لن أجدد السؤال ...و سأتركه للغد ( مغرووووووووووور على رأي عبد الحليم ) !


> شكرا لك
> وعلى فكرة اسمك الجديد حلو " قلم حر "


لا شكر على واجب .
و شكرا لذوقك الحلو ( يا مغرور .....ههههههههه ) .


----------



## ارووجة (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*

*علم ليبيا   لونه اخضر بس



السؤال الاول بدك اسم  ابوها لهيلين ؟؟؟*


----------



## thelife.pro (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*

لا تقلي مغرور ما بحب هل الكلمة :ranting: 
بس والله اسؤال بضحك ...... اسف اذا غلطت :dntknw: 
بس انت ليش هيك عمتسوي معي والله حباب انا :spor22:  
بالنسبة للسؤال 
امرك ومتل ما بتحب ليوم الغد عادي :new2: 
بس لا تقول مغرور :a82: 

شكرا كتير 
انا كنت عمبمزح وأن الانسان لا يتعرقل إلا بالحجر الصغير 
والحجر الذي لا يعجبك ( بفجك ) ..... قلم حر بالله كتبلي شو يعني بفجك بالفصحة ...... هههههههه
ولا تقول مغرور ههههههههه
سلاااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## قلم حر (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*



ارووجة قال:


> *علم ليبيا لونه اخضر بس*
> 
> 
> 
> *السؤال الاول بدك اسم ابوها لهيلين ؟؟؟*


أيوه ....ابوها الحقيقي طبعا !!
تجاوزا ..., بسبب عقوبه على أحد الأعضاء ( :yahoo: ) .
سنطلب من كل من أجاب على سؤال ...أن يجيب عن السؤال الآخر .
و من لم يجب : يسمح له بالاٍجابه على كلا السؤالين .


----------



## قلم حر (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*



thelife.pro قال:


> لا تقلي مغرور ما بحب هل الكلمة :ranting:
> بس والله اسؤال بضحك ...... اسف اذا غلطت :dntknw:
> بس انت ليش هيك عمتسوي معي والله حباب انا :spor22:
> بالنسبة للسؤال
> ...


فج ...يفج ... و اٍسم المفعول منها : مفجوج ...أما اٍسم الفاعل فهو فاج !
أما صيغه المبالغه : فجاج بتشديد الجيم الأولى !
و تعني : مطبوش :yahoo: !
على فكره : شكلك ما قريت آخر مداخله ألي !!!
لاتنسى ترد على السؤال عن ( لون العلم :yahoo: ) .


----------



## thelife.pro (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*

مبينة لون العلم اصفر وهو علم دولة الواق الواق الطونية :t32: 
بحيات الله سامحني وعطيني علامة السؤال..... المسامح كريم :smil12: 
والله العظيم دخت السبع دوخات حتى عرفت الجواب:new2:  
خلي العقوبة علي ..... والعقوبة هي اني اكتب موضوع كامل ن حرب طروادة 
وانت سأل الشباب وهنن بقلولك سامحو:smil13: 
والله حرام 
بالصلاة الربانية بنقول : :yaka: 
واغفر لنا خطايانا كما نغفر نحن لمن اساء الينا ولا تدخلنا بالتجربة ............ امين 

دييييييييييييييييييييي عمبستنى ردك 
صعي لون العلم مو اصفر عمبمزح لونو اخضر وهو علم ليبيا واتخذ هذا العلم لاول مرة عام 1977

يالله لا تنسى السؤال والله كان صعب حذفلي ثلاث نقط وما تحذفلي علامة السؤال 
يعني قلي تم خصم ثلاث نقط ولا تقل لي تم حذف اجابةالسؤال لاني قد عانيت للحصول على الاجابة وهي غير موجودة على الانترنت 
راجعت كتب التاريخ ايضا ولم اجدها 
حتى وجدت قصة كاملة قرأتها حتى استنتجت الفكرة وعرفت الاجابة..... انه اصعب سؤال عارضني 
ارجوا ان لا تحذف علامته تحديدا  :dntknw: 

سلااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## thelife.pro (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*

زيوس هو والد هيلين الحقيقي  
وانه قد تجامع مع (ليدا) زوجة (تندارس) ملك اسبارطة واتت هيلين 
وقد انتحرت والدتها بعد ولادتها لهيلين ورمت نفسها من على سور القلعة 
واكثر الناس يعرفون ان هيلين هي بنت الملك 
لكنها ابنت زيوس الذي تجامع مع زوجة الملك وسوف اوسع الحديث داخل الموضوع الخاص بحرب طروادة 
والرابط 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=252763#post252763
بتمنى تعجبكن


----------



## ارووجة (6 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*

*اي مارجعت على الموضوع يازيوس *
*جمع عندليب عنادل  طبعا*


----------



## thelife.pro (6 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## قلم حر (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*

غريب !
اٍمبارح كتبت أسئله جديده ...., وين راحت ؟؟؟
شكل المنتدى كان بيعني من بطء أو النت ىعنديب كان بيلعب .


----------



## قلم حر (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*



ارووجة قال:


> *اي مارجعت على الموضوع يازيوس *
> *جمع عندليب عنادل طبعا*


جواب صحيح كالعاده .
بس مين زيوس ؟؟؟
و ليش ؟؟؟



thelife.pro قال:


> اكبر بحار العالم من الاكبر الى الاصغر هي على التالي
> 1- بحر الصين الجنوبي
> 2- البحر الكاريبي
> 3- البحر الابيض المتوسط
> ...


جوابك صحيح .....و أنا معاك اٍنو لازم المتوسط أكبر من الكاريبي ....لأن الكاريبي أصلا مش بحر ( و لا محيط ) ...بل جزء من محيط ....لكن للعلماء أكثر من طريقه في التصنيف ..., الطريقه الشائعه هي في جوابك.
أسئله جديده :
السؤال الأول :
ديك الجن .....شاعر مشهور بقتله لجاريته التي أحبها ( و ندبها كثيرا ) .....ما اٍسم هذا الشاعر الحقيقي ؟
السؤال الثاني : عدد ثلاث مؤلفات ل ( غسان كنفاني ) .
كل سؤال ثلاث علامات .


----------



## thelife.pro (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*

دي قاعد انا عمبستنى الاسئلة الجديدة 

شكلك بلشت تضيع 
خلي البانادول الك 
ما عاد بدي ياه 
انت احق مني فيه 
هههههههههههههه
صعي لازم اكتب موضوع عن البانادول 
صعي ليش مافي قسم طبي 
يعني اذا واحد انجلط من سرعة النت 
بفوت على القسم الطبي وبلحق حالو 
حرام لانو ينجلط وما بلاقي مساعد 
ههههههههههههههه
 دي عمبستنى 

دا دا دا


----------



## قلم حر (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*

_النتائج بعد التعديل :
القيصر : 33
مرمر 120 : 19
أرووجه : 39
thelife.pro : 46
kurapica :10
------------------------
للتنبيه : في حال تعدد الاٍجابات الصحيحه ( المتشابهه ), ستتم اٍضافة علامة اٍضافيه لصاحب أول جواب صحيح ._
_ننتظر تعليق بقية المتسابقين على الاٍقتراحات ._


----------



## thelife.pro (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*

ديك الجن .....شاعر مشهور بقتله لجاريته التي أحبها ( و ندبها كثيرا ) .....ما اٍسم هذا الشاعر الحقيقي ؟
هو عبد السلام بن رغبان الكلبي الحمصي

رح اكتب شي شعر لهذا الشاعر في منتدى الكتابات


----------



## القيصر (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*

غسان كنفاني
1/جسر الى الابد سنه النشر 1982
2/الادب الفلسطيني المقاوم تحت الاحتلال (1948-1968)سنه النشر 1986
3/الباب:سنه النشر 1998


----------



## kurapica (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*

*كل عام وانتوا بخير يا جماعة

وحشتوني يا احلى اعضاء في احلى منتدى


بس انتوا ما لاحظتوا ان المنتدى نور لما جيت؟:t33: 

ههههههههه انا بمزح


رح أجاوب على سؤال ديك الجن

اسمه عبد السلام بن رغبان بن عبد السلام بن عبد الله بن يزيد بن تميم الحمصي , وكنيته أبو محمد

عاش في العصر العباسي الاول

انا شدتني قصة حبه...قصة حلوة بجد بس مأساوية :smil13: 



على فكرة يا سمردلي اسمك الجديد قلم حر حلو كتير*


----------



## thelife.pro (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*



kurapica قال:


> *كل عام وانتوا بخير يا جماعة
> 
> وحشتوني يا احلى اعضاء في احلى منتدى
> 
> ...




هلا فيك مرة تانية 
وبانتظار مشاركتك بالمسابقة
اخوك طوني


----------



## قلم حر (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*



thelife.pro قال:


> ديك الجن .....شاعر مشهور بقتله لجاريته التي أحبها ( و ندبها كثيرا ) .....ما اٍسم هذا الشاعر الحقيقي ؟
> هو عبد السلام بن رغبان الكلبي الحمصي
> 
> رح اكتب شي شعر لهذا الشاعر في منتدى الكتابات


حمصي ( ههههه ) .
جواب صحيح .



القيصر قال:


> غسان كنفاني
> 1/جسر الى الابد سنه النشر 1982
> 2/الادب الفلسطيني المقاوم تحت الاحتلال (1948-1968)سنه النشر 1986
> 3/الباب:سنه النشر 1998


أهلا بعودتك .
جواب صحيح .



kurapica قال:


> *كل عام وانتوا بخير يا جماعة*
> وانت بألف خير .
> *وحشتوني يا احلى اعضاء في احلى منتدى*
> 
> ...


جواب صحيح .
و شكرا على كلامك الحلو .
-----------------------------------------------------------------
أسئله جديده :
أذكر أكبر ثلاث دول أوروبيه ( عدا روسيا) من الأكبر فالأصغر .
أي قاره تحوي أكبر عدد من الدول ؟
لكل سؤال ثلاث علامات .


----------



## قلم حر (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*

_النتائج بعد التعديل :
القيصر : 36
مرمر 120 : 19
أرووجه : 39
thelife.pro : 49
kurapica :13
------------------------_
_للتنبيه : في حال تعدد الاٍجابات الصحيحه ( المتشابهه ), ستتم اٍضافة علامة اٍضافيه لصاحب أول جواب صحيح .
ننتظر تعليق بقية المتسابقين على الاٍقتراحات ._


----------



## thelife.pro (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*

لك شبهن الحماصنة 
والله مافي منهم 
اصلا انتوا بتغارو مني لاني حمصي:smil12: 

عادي عازك وعوازك والف شوكة بقمبازك 
هههههههههههههههههه

حبيبي شكرا الك 
وبانتظار الاسئلة 

سلاااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## القيصر (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*



thelife.pro قال:


> لك شبهن الحماصنة
> والله مافي منهم
> اصلا انتوا بتغارو مني لاني حمصي:smil12:
> 
> ...



عنجد حمصي بس اليوم مش الاربعاء
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


> أسئله جديده :
> أذكر أكبر ثلاث دول أوروبيه ( عدا روسيا) من الأكبر فالأصغر .
> أي قاره تحوي أكبر عدد من الدول ؟
> لكل سؤال ثلاث علامات


القاره التي تحوي اكبر عدد من الدول هي افريقيا


----------



## merola (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*

طب هية المسابقة خلصت و  لا انا عايزة ابتدى


----------



## القيصر (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*



merola قال:


> طب هية المسابقة خلصت و  لا انا عايزة ابتدى


اهلين بالمنافسه الجديده
نورتي المسابقه
لا المسابقه ما خلصتشي 
تقدري تشاركينا بأي وقت
ربنا يباركك


----------



## قلم حر (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*



thelife.pro قال:


> لك شبهن الحماصنة
> والله مافي منهم
> اصلا انتوا بتغارو مني لاني حمصي:smil12:
> 
> ...


الحماصنه أذكياء أصلا ..
بس سؤال : خوالك من وين ؟؟؟؟
لأن الأسئله محطوطه من زمان و أخرت أنا التصحيح علشانك .
أول مره من لما شاركت منا بترد !!...., كنت تسأل وين الأسئله ؟؟؟
و هي محطوطه !!!!!!!!!



			
				القيصر;258235 قال:
			
		

> عنجد حمصي بس اليوم مش الاربعاء
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> القاره التي تحوي اكبر عدد من الدول هي افريقيا


جواب صحيح .



merola قال:


> طب هية المسابقة خلصت و لا انا عايزة ابتدى


المسابقه شغاله .....و بنحاول يكون كل يوم أسئله جديده .
للعلم : يسمح بالاٍجابه عن سؤال فقط من السؤالين المطروحين .
أسئله جديده .
1) أذكر أكبر ثلاث دول أوروبيه ( عدا روسيا) من الأكبر فالأصغر .
2) اٍذكر اٍثنين من أنها الصين ( ىيفضل الأهم منها ) .
لكل سؤال ثلاث علامات .


----------



## قلم حر (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*

_النتائج بعد التعديل :
القيصر : 39
مرمر 120 : 19
أرووجه : 39
thelife.pro : 49
kurapica :13
------------------------
للتنبيه : في حال تعدد الاٍجابات الصحيحه ( المتشابهه ), ستتم اٍضافة علامة اٍضافيه لصاحب أول جواب صحيح __.
ننتظر تعليق بقية المتسابقين على الاٍقتراحات _


----------



## thelife.pro (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*

لك انا سويت حالي ماني شايفها 
مشان موضوع تكافؤ الفرص 
ههههههههههههه
حمصي انا 
دا دا دا 
المهم 
لو راح علي السؤال ..... الايام جاية 

انا برشح فكرة انو كلنا نرجع للصفر ونبدأ مسابقة جديدة 
لانو المتسابقين اكترهم جداد 

القلم الحر 
حدد تاريخ لبدأ المسابقة 
وخلينا كلنا نسجلها ضمن التوقيع خللي الناس كلها تجي 
فكرة حلوة مو ..... ما بتلاقوا متل هي الفكرة الا بحمص 
ههههههه

سلاااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## thelife.pro (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*

.
أسئله جديده .
1) أذكر أكبر ثلاث دول أوروبيه ( عدا روسيا) من الأكبر فالأصغر .
2) اٍذكر اٍثنين من أنها الصين ( ىيفضل الأهم منها ) .
قال بيحكي علي 
فعلا الجمل ما بشوف حدبته 
ههههههههههههههههههه
لك السؤال التاني شو هو 
انها = انهار 
والله بينشد فيك الضهر 
هههههههه
وقعت والله وقّعك 
هلق كل ما بتكتبلي "حمصي" بكتبلك "انها" 
سلااااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح 
لكل سؤال ثلاث علامات .[/QUOTE]


----------



## thelife.pro (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*

له له 
نسيت اجاوب 
كانت راحت علي ههههههههه
اذا كان اصدك بكلمة "انها" انها تعني "انهار" فانا رح اكتب اسم نهرين من انهار الصين 
1- نهر اليانغتسي
2- النهر الاصفر 

سلااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## القيصر (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*

اكبر دول اوروبا
Ukraine 603,700 sq. km 
France 547,030 sq. km 
Spain 504,750 sq. km 
Sweden 449,964 sq. km


----------



## kurapica (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*



> لك نورت وعميت عيوني من النور
> لك ميت اهلا وسهلا فيك
> يالله انشاء الله يكونوا الاجوبة صحيحة



لك تسلم يا طوني على هالكلام الحلو


----------



## kurapica (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*

قبل يومين أو ثلاثة صار عندي مجال ادخل للمنتدى وكانت الاسئلة موجودة بس لسة ما في حد مجاوب

وفرحت وقلت اول مرة اجاوب قبل الكل

وانا بجاوب فصل النت خالص :a82: 

واجتلي جلطة دماغية

ههههههههههه


أكبر ثلاث دول اوربية من الاكبر الى الاصغر :
1- اوكرانيا  233.100 ميل مربع
2- فرنسا  210.026  ميل مربع
3- اسبانيا 195.364  ميل مربع

مو متأكدة من الجواب بس هذا اللي وصلتله

ولو فصل النت الحين انا بنتحر
وعلشان هيك انا حطيت مسدس مية جنبي :t33: 
هههههههههه


----------



## kurapica (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*



thelife.pro قال:


> لك انا سويت حالي ماني شايفها
> مشان موضوع تكافؤ الفرص
> ههههههههههههه
> حمصي انا
> ...



طوني واذا المتسابقين اكثرهم جداد
شو رح تفرق؟
انا رأيي انو ما رح نستفيد شي لو ابتدينا من جديد
المهم ان المسابقة تستمر وما تتوقف..لانها بجد بتضيف معلومات ما كنا عارفينها

ولو كان على موضوع الدرجات
اقترح انو قلم حر بيعطي كل واحد جديد 50 درجة هدية (طوني انت مو جديد) :t33: 
روحي رياضية مو؟

ههههههههههههههههههه بمزح معك


----------



## thelife.pro (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*



kurapica قال:


> قبل يومين أو ثلاثة صار عندي مجال ادخل للمنتدى وكانت الاسئلة موجودة بس لسة ما في حد مجاوب
> 
> وفرحت وقلت اول مرة اجاوب قبل الكل
> 
> ...



سلاااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## thelife.pro (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*



kurapica قال:


> طوني واذا المتسابقين اكثرهم جداد
> شو رح تفرق؟
> انا رأيي انو ما رح نستفيد شي لو ابتدينا من جديد
> المهم ان المسابقة تستمر وما تتوقف..لانها بجد بتضيف معلومات ما كنا عارفينها
> ...



سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## thelife.pro (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*

القلم الحر وينك 
والله العظيم انشغل بالنا عليك 
لك خيو لا تجاوب على الاسئلة 
بس اكتب انا بخير 
غيابك طال وبستنى 


سلااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## القيصر (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*



thelife.pro قال:


> القلم الحر وينك
> والله العظيم انشغل بالنا عليك
> لك خيو لا تجاوب على الاسئلة
> بس اكتب انا بخير
> ...


القلم الحر بخير يا صاحبي
و بسلم عليك


----------



## thelife.pro (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*

uمشكور حبيبي طمنتنا 
والله ما الو بالعادة يغيب هيك 

دي نحنا بانتظار القلم الحر 
سلااااااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## قلم حر (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*



thelife.pro قال:


> له له
> نسيت اجاوب
> كانت راحت علي ههههههههه
> اذا كان اصدك بكلمة "انها" انها تعني "انهار" فانا رح اكتب اسم نهرين من انهار الصين
> ...


ههههههههههههههه
جواب صح !
بس بتفرق بين خطأ لسرعه الكتابه .....و بين النق على شي موجود سلفا .....ما زبطت معاك .
بسيطه : بكره بتيجيك فرصه كويسه .
مل قلتلي : خوالك من وين ؟



			
				القيصر;260628 قال:
			
		

> اكبر دول اوروبا
> Ukraine 603,700 sq. km
> France 547,030 sq. km
> Spain 504,750 sq. km
> Sweden 449,964 sq. km


صح ....



kurapica قال:


> قبل يومين أو ثلاثة صار عندي مجال ادخل للمنتدى وكانت الاسئلة موجودة بس لسة ما في حد مجاوب
> 
> وفرحت وقلت اول مرة اجاوب قبل الكل
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههه .,
على فكره : أجوبتكو عن مساحات الدول .....صحيجه على النت ......بس في عندي ( أطلس ) بيقول غير هيك .
بس أجوبتو تعتبر صحيحه .



thelife.pro قال:


> uمشكور حبيبي طمنتنا
> والله ما الو بالعادة يغيب هيك
> 
> دي نحنا بانتظار القلم الحر
> سلااااااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


أنا كنت بدخل لوقت قليل .....و هذا القسم ثاني أولويات .....لكن لا بد من تنظيم وقتي من جديد .
عذرا منن الجميع .
عندما تريد أن تعلم آخر دخول لشخص للمتى متى كان ....أضغط على الأسم ( عند المشاركه ) ثم اٍختار الملف الشخصي ....و هناك فوق و في الجهه اليسرى ....تعلم آخر نشاط للعضو .
ربنا يوفقكم جميعا .
للعلم لا مانع من فتح مسابقه جديده .....ممكن تكون في بداية الشهر القام ....للمهتمين : مراسلتي بتفاصيل مقترحه للمسابقه ( شرط أن تكون أسبوعيه ....أفضل ) ...برساله خاصه طبعا .
أسئله جديده :
من صمم أول طائره عاموديه( هيلو كابتر ) في التاريخ بشكل عملي ؟؟؟....تصميم نظري فقط !!!
من مخترع الطائره ( ذات الأجنحه ) الفعلي ؟
لكل سؤال ثلاث علامات .


----------



## قلم حر (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*

_النتائج بعد التعديل :_
_القيصر : 42_
_مرمر 120 : 19_
_أرووجه : 39_
_thelife.pro : 53_
_kurapica :16_
_------------------------_
_للتنبيه : في حال تعدد الاٍجابات الصحيحه ( المتشابهه ), ستتم اٍضافة علامة اٍضافيه لصاحب أول جواب صحيح __._
_# للمهتمين بالمسابقه الأسبوعيه الجديده ( لأول الشهر القادم ) مراسلتي باتٍقتراحاتة التنظيميه لها ._
_كورابيكا : أنت فقط ممكن تكتب اٍقتراحاتك هنا ._


----------



## thelife.pro (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*

واوووووووووووووووووووووها علعلعي وعلعلعي 
واووووووووووووووووووووها ويا صبايا تجمعي 
واوووووووووووووووووووووووووها وياليل طول طول 
واوووووووووووووووووووووووها ويا شمس لا تطلعي 
لللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللليش 

واوووووووووووووووووووووووها وقالوا القلم الحر ما بيرجع 
اووووووووووووووووووووووووها رجع وقلع عينيهم 
للللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللليش 

اووووووووووووووووووووووووووها ويا صحن مجدرة 
واوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووها ومزين بالكزبرة 
واووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووها وما بعرف كمالتها 
واووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووها استروا ما شفتوا منا 
للللللللللللللللللللللللللللليش 

بعد زمان يا باشا 
والله عاش مين شافك 
وين الغيبة خيو 
مشان موضوع خوالي 
انا خوالي حلبية اه خيو 

المهم لا تقول حمصي ههههههههههههههه

دي بسرعة الحق اجاوب على الاسئلة 

سلاااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## thelife.pro (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*

مخترع الطائرة ذات الاجنحة هم الاخوان رايت


----------



## kurapica (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*



قلم حر قال:


> _النتائج بعد التعديل :_
> _القيصر : 42_
> _مرمر 120 : 19_
> _أرووجه : 39_
> ...



قلم حر اي مسابقة اسبوعية واي اقتراحات؟

وليش انا فقط اللي اكتب اقتراحاتي هنا؟

انا مو فاهمة ولا شي..يعني اطرش في الزفة 

فهمني يا قلم حر :smil13:


----------



## قلم حر (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*



kurapica قال:


> قلم حر اي مسابقة اسبوعية واي اقتراحات؟
> مسابقه جديده أسبوعيه من أجل :
> مشاركه أكبر و أيضا أن نبدأ العلامات من الصفر .
> وليش انا فقط اللي اكتب اقتراحاتي هنا؟
> ...


المسابقه الجديده المقرحه : غير واضحه ....و لذلك طلبت اٍقتراحاتكم لتنظيمها 
مثلا : عدد الأسئله كل أسبوع !
هل منها أسئله جوابها بحث بسيط لا يتجاوز طوله عشر أسطر أم نكتفي بالرد بكلمه أو اٍسم .
هل فيها خيارات في بعض الأسئله ؟
يعني و بشكل مختصر : ما هي نظرتكي لمسابقه أسبوعيه ....في أجمل تصور عندك ؟؟
يلا ردي على السؤال السابق بتاع المسابقه ( لو كونتي تعرفيه ) ...ألليله هاصحح السؤال ...أنا اٍتأخرت بالتصحيح كتير .


----------



## thelife.pro (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*

اقترح ان تكون مسابقة اسبوعية 
وتكون مثل اسئلة الامتحانات 
اي بمعنى اخر تقسم الى عدة اقسام 
1- طب 
2- تكنلوجيا و تقنية 
2- علوم طبيعية 
4- علوم ارض 
5- حضارات قديمة 
6- الكتاب المقدس 
7- بالنهاية موضوع تعبير ( عن الطبيعة - الام - عيد العمال ) ههههههههه 
المجموعة السابعة انا عمبمزح 
بس عنجد شكلها حلو 
اذا في اضافات عليها كمجموعات يا ريت تقترحوا 

يعني الأسئلة رح تاتي على شكل مجموعات 
كل مجموع تحتوي على خمسة اسئلة 
يعني خمس اسئلة طب 
خمس اسئلة تكنلوجيا 
وهكذا 

بالله العظيم مانها فكرة حلوة 
وسلم التصحيح رح يكون على ذوق القلم الحر 
يعني اسئلة الطب عليها 15 علامة 
واسئلة التكنلوجيا عليها عشرين علامة 
وكل ماكانت الاسئلة اصعب بتكون العلامات اكتر 
يعني المجموعة ما لا زم تكون ذات علامات ثابتة 
من الممكن ان تكون احيانا 20 واحيانا 30 
وكل هذا يتحدد على سهولة وصعوبة الاسئلة 

والشيء الاجمل 
عندما ياتي جواب واحد خطأ 
تحذف علامة المجموعة كاملة 
فالسؤال الذي لا نكون متأكدين من الاجابة عليه 
نتركه ولا نجيب 
وهنا تكمن لذية المسابقة 
يعني اذا مجموعة الطب جاء فيها خمسة اسئلة 
الاول عليه 4 علامات والثاني عليه 8 علامات والاسئلة الثلاث الاخرى لكل منها خمس علامات 
فانه عندما اكون اعرف كل الاسئلة عدا السؤال الثاني  
فالافضل ان لا اجيب عليه حتى اضمن 19 علامة للاسئلة الاخرى 
ولكن هذا السؤال عليه ثمانية علامات وانه مغري فهنا تكتمل القصة 
عندما يبحث الشخص عن مصادر مؤكدة تؤكد له صحة الاجابة


----------



## قلم حر (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*

بصراحه يا أخوتي و أخواتي :
أنا في آخر فترة أشكو من ضيق الوقت المخصص للمنتدى ....كثرت مشاغلي الضروريه ....و أخاف أن تستمر ظروفي لوقت أطول .
هل من الأعضاء المشاركين من لديه الرغبه لاٍستلام مسئولية هذه المسابقه الجديده ( البديله عن هذه ) ؟
كل من له الرغبه ....ليطرح اٍسمه ....لنأخذ رأي البقيه ( المتسابقين فقط ) فيه .
يتم اٍختيار العضو المناسب ....خلال ثلاثة أيام على أكبر تقدير ....من أراد الترشح فليتفضل ليقدم ترشيحه .
بالتوفيق .


----------



## thelife.pro (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*

اخوتي واخواتي الاعزاء 
باسم الشعب 
ننطلق مسيرتنا المجيدة 
مسيرتنا الحافلة بالتطور 
يا شعب روما ..........

حاسس حالي كما اننا في مجلس الشعب 
وانتم تصوتون 
ههههههههههههههههههههه

دي على السريع قدموا اقتراحاتكم اذا في غير اقتراحات 
واذا حدا حابب يستلم المسابقة كما يكتب مو المهم مين يستلمها المهم انها تستمر 
انا شعرت ان هذه المسابقة هي التي انشأت العلاقة بيني وبين القلم الحر 
واعتقد انها ساحة تجمع بين الاعضاء الجدد ليتعرفوا على بعض اكثر 
عداكن عن المعلومات الثقافية الجميلة التي تطرح فيها 

سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## thelife.pro (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*

انا حابب استلم المسابقة الثقافية 

جايب معي صورة عن الهوية 
وطابع مالي بقيمة 10 ليرات 
و4 صور شخصية 
ههههههههههههههههه


سلااااااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## القيصر (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*



thelife.pro قال:


> انا حابب استلم المسابقة الثقافية
> 
> جايب معي صورة عن الهوية
> وطابع مالي بقيمة 10 ليرات
> ...



عشان فوز الكرامه اليوم على الاتحاد بطلعلك تستلم قياده هذه المسابقه
والله الموفق


----------



## thelife.pro (2 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*

لك شفت الحماصنة شو بيعملوا 
علة فكرة انا بحلب ما طلعت من البيت المسا 
لان الشباب رفقاتي كلياتهن مع الاتحاد وكانوا عمبدوروا على واحد حمصي يفشوا قهرهم فيه 
هههههههههههههههههه
مشان هيك قفلت الجوال وقعدت بالبيت 



صعي مفكر انسى الموضوع يعني 
وينك صرلك فترة ما عمبتفوت 
فهمنا اخوك مشغول بحوار الاديان 
طيب ان شو عندك وينك 
دخول 5 دقائق  وعملك كام مشاركة انهزم 

هي فكرة حمصية بحتة 

سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## القيصر (2 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*



thelife.pro قال:


> لك شفت الحماصنة شو بيعملوا
> علة فكرة انا بحلب ما طلعت من البيت المسا
> لان الشباب رفقاتي كلياتهن مع الاتحاد وكانوا عمبدوروا على واحد حمصي يفشوا قهرهم فيه
> هههههههههههههههههه
> ...



والله يا كبير دايما بنجيب سيرتك انا و السمردلي
بالخير طبعا
بس مش راح اطول بالحكي عشان القسم ما بنفع فيه سماع الاخبار و الدردشه
شو رأيك تفتح موضوع بس لطق الحنك و نسمع اخبار بعض مادام الشات مش شغال مع الكل


----------



## thelife.pro (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*

احلى موضوع لطق الحنك والعلاك المصدي 
هههههههههههههههههه
بانتظارك

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=295751#post295751


سلاااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## tina_tina (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*

قفلتوا الموضوع ليه
جددوه من تانى
علشاناتفرج عليكم


----------



## thelife.pro (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تينا 
نجدد تاني 

انشاء الله بهل اليومين 

رح نرجع نجدد المسابقة الثقافية الجديدة​


----------



## ارووجة (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*

ايوةةةةة
ايه رايكم نعمل مسابقة في الشات  
نختار وقت محدد

يعني تكون مسابقة مباشرة
حد يسأل والباقي يجاوب
واول واحد يجاوب صح يكسب علامة

فكرة حلوة؟والا  شو ^_^


----------



## قلم حر (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*



ارووجة قال:


> ايوةةةةة
> ايه رايكم نعمل مسابقة في الشات
> نختار وقت محدد
> 
> ...


هي فكره حلوه بس صعب نلاقي وقت نكون فيه متفرغين كلنا فيه لدخول الشات .
و أنا مثلا نادرا ما أدخل الشات لضيق وقتي .
ممكن تنظمي مسابقه مع الأعضاء المهتمين و تلاقو وقت يناسب أغلبكم ( على الأقل ) .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## thelife.pro (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: المسابقه الثقافيه والعلميه .....لجميع الأعمار .*

قلم حر انا اعتذر جدا لاني اهملت المسابقة الثقافية الجديدة بعد ما لقت نجاح يرضى به 

لكن والله العظيم انا ما بعرف وين بدي خبي وجهي منك 
بس عنجد انا مهتم حاليا بموضوع نظرية الاوتار الفائقة والنظرية النسبية ونظرية ميكانيكا الكم 

وانشاء الله هدول رح يبيضولي وجهي معك 

انا وعدتك يكون موضوع خيالي 

والطبخة بتكون طيبة لما بتكون على نار هادية 
ههههههههههههههههههههه

آسف بشأن المسابقة الثقافية وبشأن الفهرست 

لكن اعدك اول انتهائي من ما بين يدي سوف اعود الى البقية 

اعذرني ​


----------

